# Considering a Massanutten resort to use for trading into Orlando



## TamaraQT (Jun 14, 2020)

I have noticed that many Massanutten resorts offered on resale are 4 bedroom units with low MFees.  I live in NJ and although Massanutten is only a few hours away,  I am not at all interested in staying in Massanutten itself. I would just like to use it to trade into Orlando instead of owning in Orlando with high MFees. However, I do not want to be too limited on which resorts I can get from a Massanutten trade. It appears to have an affiliation with VVP and I am not a fan of that resort.  I am looking for a Massanutten with floating weeks to use for summer vacations in Orlando. Can anyone offer me any advice, tips, or info to tell me if it's something worth doing or not. Also if you have used your Massanutten for Orlando and what resort did you stay at? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 14, 2020)

I am very pleased with my Massanutten (Woodstone) ownership that I mostly use to trade in RCI points. Regal Vistas and Woodstone both offer excellent RCI Points per MF ratio value (you want red weeks, and especially in RCI weeks you would want peak Red Weeks).

Many people own Massanutten “week” properties but I would not 1) because I prefer points and 2) I fear it might be hard to get out of a Massanutten weeks ownership. Most if not all of them will sell on eBay ranging for $1 to being sold with the seller Prepaying MFs and a $250 prepaid credit card.

If by trading into Orlando you mean DVC, I would go with RCI Points versus Weeks. You will have more inventory to potentially book. Massanutten points properties (that offer good value) do not have a huge market, but if you keep am eye out for a few months you may be able to find a deal.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 14, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I have noticed that many Massanutten resorts offered on resale are 4 bedroom units with low MFees.  I live in NJ and although Massanutten is only a few hours away,  I am not at all interested in staying in Massanutten itself. I would just like to use it to trade into Orlando instead of owning in Orlando with high MFees. However, I do not want to be too limited on which resorts I can get from a Massanutten trade. It appears to have an affiliation with VVP and I am not a fan of that resort.  I am looking for a Massanutten with floating weeks to use for summer vacations in Orlando. Can anyone offer me any advice, tips, or info to tell me if it's something worth doing or not. Also if you have used your Massanutten for Orlando and what resort did you stay at? Thanks in Advance.


If it’s points it’s worth it. I have a 4 bedroom every other year split into 2 bedrooms annually. So it’s 89K points. I’m a bit worried about it though. Worried that I won’t be able to use all of these points along with my other ownerships. Lol


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 15, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I am very pleased with my Massanutten (Woodstone) ownership that I mostly use to trade in RCI points. Regal Vistas and Woodstone both offer excellent RCI Points per MR ratio value (you want red weeks, and especially in RCI weeks you would want peak Red Weeks).
> 
> Many people own Massanutten “week” properties but I would not 1) because I prefer points and 2) I fear it might be hard to get out of a Massanutten weeks ownership. Most if not all of them will sell on eBay ranging for $1 to being sold with the seller Prepaying MFs and a $250 prepaid credit card.
> 
> If by trading into Orlando you mean DVC, I would go with RCI Points versus Weeks. You will have more inventory to potentially book. Massanutten points properties (that offer good value) do not have a huge market, but if you keep am eye out for a few months you may be able to find a deal.


I am not looking to trade into DVC, but I am sure if a Massanutten can pull a DVC then it can pull a Sheraton or Marriott or possibly Wyndham. I really just want to trade into resorts around the Orlando/Kissimmee/LBV area resorts. I was wondering if Massanutten resorts have strong enough trade power to pull Sheratons, Marriotts, HICV Orange Lake and places like that. I see a lot of comments about VVP but I would not be interested in staying there often. I don't want to buy a Massanutten contract that is only good for the lower end resorts like Legacy, Diamond Resorts, etc. Its not worth it unless trades for the higher end resorts. If not, then I will continue to rent.  I met someone on Disboards who owns at a resort in the Ozarks in Missouri and she gets Marriott Harbour Lake and Grande Vista with her trades thru Interval International. That is what I am looking for. I thought it would be a good idea for us to buy one in Virginia since its within driving distance if we ever want to use it.  



CPNY said:


> If it’s points it’s worth it. I have a 4 bedroom every other year split into 2 bedrooms annually. So it’s 89K points. I’m a bit worried about it though. Worried that I won’t be able to use all of these points along with my other ownerships. Lol


I thought I read somewhere here on TUG that if you buy a points contract at Massanutten, after 2 years it will revert back to a weeks system. Maybe I misunderstood. I think there is currently a points contract on eBay for Regal Vistas.  But I haven't done enough homework yet to jump on that. No need to dive in head first until I fully know what I want.  But I will keep my eyes open for a points contract instead of weeks.  Maybe others will see this post and come on here and talk about their experiences too.  It sounds like you have a point system and its probably what I need.  I just have to be sure that a points package will be enough to land me a 2 - 2bedrom units for Florida every year in August at some of the nicer resorts.  Since we go to Orlando in August and stay for 2 to 3 weeks, I need something I can use to get 2 weeks a year, not including the "getaway certificates" that the trading companies offer.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 15, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I am not looking to trade into DVC, but I am sure if a Massanutten can pull a DVC then it can pull a Sheraton or Marriott or possibly Wyndham. I really just want to trade into resorts around the Orlando/Kissimmee/LBV area resorts. I was wondering if Massanutten resorts have strong enough trade power to pull Sheratons, Marriotts, HICV Orange Lake and places like that. I see a lot of comments about VVP but I would not be interested in staying there often. I don't want to buy a Massanutten contract that is only good for the lower end resorts like Legacy, Diamond Resorts, etc. Its not worth it unless trades for the higher end resorts. If not, then I will continue to rent.  I met someone on Disboards who owns at a resort in the Ozarks in Missouri and she gets Marriott Harbour Lake and Grande Vista with her trades thru Interval International. That is what I am looking for. I thought it would be a good idea for us to buy one in Virginia since its within driving distance if we ever want to use it.
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere here on TUG that if you buy a points contract at Massanutten, after 2 years it will revert back to a weeks system. Maybe I misunderstood. I think there is currently a points contract on eBay for Regal Vistas.  But I haven't done enough homework yet to jump on that. No need to dive in head first until I fully know what I want.  But I will keep my eyes open for a points contract instead of weeks.  Maybe others will see this post and come on here and talk about their experiences too.  It sounds like you have a point system and its probably what I need.  I just have to be sure that a points package will be enough to land me a 2 - 2bedrom units for Florida every year in August at some of the nicer resorts.  Since we go to Orlando in August and stay for 2 to 3 weeks, I need something I can use to get 2 weeks a year, not including the "getaway certificates" that the trading companies offer.



no, regal won’t pull Marriott at all... Marriott is in interval. There are two phases of Sheraton vistana resort that is in RCI. I have seen availability in points. You want a points contract NOT weeks. Make sure it’s points, i can’t stress that enough.

Not true. If it’s a points contract it’s a points contract.

if orlando is what you want, I’d look into a Sheraton vistana villages key west or Bella section platinum unit or a Marriott orlando unit. In interval you’ll be able to get free award certificates. Any time I’ve come to Orlando (here now 5 weeks at Marriott grand vista) I’ve only used award certificates and paid the exchange fee. you will also get great deals on getaways.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 15, 2020)

Mountainside Villas at Massanutten is dual affiliated with RCI & II; I own a week 51 there, but haven’t added it to my II account yet.  Not sure what it would pull in II yet.  BTW, Massanutten is part of VV, not just affiliated with them.  Other options in that group are The Colonies at Williamsburg and Williamsburg Plantation, both dual-affiliated and II premier resorts; Mountainside is a boutique one.  I believe that makes them a bit higher in the pecking order and they have comparable MFs to Massanutten at the 4 BR level.  They would get you into Orlando resorts fairly well through II, though a Sheraton Vistana Villages Bella or Key West would get you other flexibility in Vistana bookings.  Cost for MF for a Sheraton is higher than the others plus exchange fees, but it’s a trade off you would have to figure out yourself.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 15, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I just have to be sure that a points package will be enough to land me a 2 - 2bedrom units for Florida every year in August at some of the nicer resorts.


Based on a very quick perusal of the Deposit Calculator on RCI, and comparing that to the current values of 2BR Orlando deposits for 8/2021, I do not think Massanutten will get you 1-for-1 exchanges in Weeks for what you are looking for. However, Mass. also has a trade power boost program, which can be combined (for a fee) with other deposits to get you there. However, that means you will be (a) pre-paying MFs quite early, (b) will have to pay a combine fee, and (c) will have to pay an RCI exchange fee.  At that point, it might be less expensive to own something (e.g. Wyndham) you can use to book directly.

Points might work out much better for you--I think that is true for most of the VV resorts--but I don't understand Points that well.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 15, 2020)

Based on the uncertainty of how long COVID-19 will impact travel there is no way I would buy anything particularly to trade.  I'd rent until (if ever) things return to normal...

George


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (Jun 15, 2020)

I own weeks via Massanutten.  Week 16 at Shenedoah Villas which is a 3 bedroom I split the week and can get 24 TPU, I also Own a floating week in the Summit,  I can normally get about 54 TPU, its a 4 bedroom which i break up and pick the best week.  I have traded into Holiday Inn Orange lake which was 7 TPU on sale for a August week and Summer Bay August beginning week 12 TPU.  I honestly have not looked at the Marriott or the Sheraton.  I also suggest if you buy weeks to pay your maintenance fees early, sometimes they offer a trading power boost if you do.  I also should mention I have been able to get into OC MD with these timeshares every year for summer.   Best of luck too you.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 15, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I have noticed that many Massanutten resorts offered on resale are 4 bedroom units with low MFees. I live in NJ and although Massanutten is only a few hours away, I am not at all interested in staying in Massanutten itself. I would just like to use it to trade into Orlando instead of owning in Orlando with high MFees.





TamaraQT said:


> I am not looking to trade into DVC, but I am sure if a Massanutten can pull a DVC then it can pull a Sheraton or Marriott or possibly Wyndham. I really just want to trade into resorts around the Orlando/Kissimmee/LBV area resorts. I was wondering if Massanutten resorts have strong enough trade power to pull Sheratons, Marriotts, HICV Orange Lake and places like that. I see a lot of comments about VVP but I would not be interested in staying there often. I don't want to buy a Massanutten contract that is only good for the lower end resorts like Legacy, Diamond Resorts, etc.





CPNY said:


> no, regal won’t pull Marriott at all... Marriott is in interval. There are two phases of Sheraton vistana resort that is in RCI. I have seen availability in points. You want a points contract NOT weeks. Make sure it’s points, i can’t stress that enough.


@CPNY is correct.  If your primary interest is an inexpensive trader into Marriott and Sheraton in Orlando, you need a unit that trades with II.  I recommend The Colonies in Williamsburg; it's a sister resort to Massanutten and is capable of pulling Sheraton and Marriott.  Like Massanutten, they have 4BRs which LO into 2 2BR units; MFs are comparable to Massanuttten.  Unlike Massanutten, it's dual affiliated with II and RCI. You can use both if you like.

Here's what I currently see available using The Colonies in Interval: 
Marriott: Lakeshore Reserve, Cypress Harbour, Grande Vista, Harbour Lake, Royal Palms, Sabal Palms, Imperial Palms
Sheraton: Vistana Resort, Vistana Villages

Here are some of my previous trades in Interval: 
Florida: Marriott's Grande Vista 3BR, 2BR; Marriott's Cypress Harbour 2BR (multiple, one was for 4th of July)
Hawaii: Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 2BR; Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 1BR, studio; Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 1BR x2; Westin Nanea Ocean Resort Villas 2BR; Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 1BR; Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North studio
Mexico: Vidanta Grand Luxxe 4BR, 3BR, 2BR; Las Residencias Golf & Beach Club 3BR; Hacienda Encantada Resort & Spa 2BR
Lake Tahoe: Hyatt High Sierra Lodge 2BR (prime late-Feb ski week); Marriott's Grand Residence 1BR


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 16, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> @CPNY is correct.  If your primary interest is an inexpensive trader into Marriott and Sheraton in Orlando, you need a unit that trades with II.  I recommend The Colonies in Williamsburg; it's a sister resort to Massanutten and is capable of pulling Sheraton and Marriott.  Like Massanutten, they have 4BRs which LO into 2 2BR units; MFs are comparable to Massanuttten.  Unlike Massanutten, it's dual affiliated with II and RCI. You can use both if you like.
> 
> Here's what I currently see available using The Colonies in Interval:
> Marriott: Lakeshore Reserve, Cypress Harbour, Grande Vista, Harbour Lake, Royal Palms, Sabal Palms, Imperial Palms
> ...



What about Williamsburg Plantation? Is that a good trader with Interval International ?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

I just picked up a Williamsburg Plantation EOYE, but it hasn't transferred yet and I haven't tried it myself.  I have acquaintances that have used their ownership there (resale of course) to get exchanges as good as I've got with the Colonies through Interval.  There do seem to be a lot more resale Williamsburg Plantation weeks available resale right now; not really sure why the difference exists.  In any case, you want to be sure the week you get is during the high season there; it's in TDI 29 and has the highest demand in weeks 23-34.  (The Colonies is in the same region, of course.)


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

BTW, both The Colonies and Williamsburg Plantation allow pets if you ever want to go there yourself and have a dog....


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> BTW, both The Colonies and Williamsburg Plantation allow pets if you ever want to go there yourself and have a dog....



Allowing pets may be the deal breaker for me. It is one of the many reasons I gave up my Westgate Lakes ownership when they started allowing pets. I have a daughter with severe allergies so that is not a positive amenity for me. However, the week I have my eye on is a week 30. I wanted to do points, but if this is a good trader for Orlando it will work. However, I wanted to buy into a timeshare I would use. I am not going to want to go somewhere that allow pets so this will definitely be used for trade purposes only if I go for it. Also the possibility of renting the unit is a good options due to low maintenance fees. Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Allowing pets may be the deal breaker for me. It is one of the many reasons I gave up my Westgate Lakes ownership when they started allowing pets. I have a daughter with severe allergies so that is not a positive amenity for me. However, the week I have my eye on is a week 30. I wanted to do points, but if this is a good trader for Orlando it will work. However, I wanted to buy into a timeshare I would use. I am not going to want to go somewhere that allow pets so this will definitely be used for trade purposes only if I go for it. Also the possibility of renting the unit is a good options due to low maintenance fees. Thanks for sharing that info.



They're restricted to specific buildings and you have to request in advance by contacting the resort.  Best to be forewarned if you have allergies, of course, and you could deal with it by contacting them in advance and requesting the opposite - no assignment to the buildings they use for pets.  Week 30 should be a good one there as a trader; the one I'm waiting for transfer of is a week 24 starting in 2022 with no MFs until 2022; cost was $1 with seller paying for the transfer and closing for comparison.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> They're restricted to specific buildings and you have to request in advance by contacting the resort.  Best to be forewarned if you have allergies, of course, and you could deal with it by contacting them in advance and requesting the opposite - no assignment to the buildings they use for pets.  Week 30 should be a good one there as a trader; the one I'm waiting for transfer of is a week 24 starting in 2022 with no MFs until 2022; cost was $1 with seller paying for the transfer and closing for comparison.



I did send the seller request for information such as the 'assigned unit #' on the deed. I am beginning to think that if this deal happens for me it will be great and I will use it as a trader into Orlando to pull some good resorts. Right now, my family is only interested in the Orlando area so this will work for such low maintenance fees.  Also I noticed in the TripAdvisor pics that some units have a partial kitchen. Should I ask the seller for a floorplan of what they own? Or is that unimportant/irrelevant for a 4 bedroom.  I am thinking if I use each 2 bedroom as a trader into Orlando, I will not be given a 2 bedroom unit with a partial kitchen in Orlando. I really don't know if Orlando has resorts with only a partial kitchen in a 2 bedroom, so that may not matter. Or will it?  What has been your experience? Have you ever been restricted on 2 bedroom choice because of a trade having only a partial kitchen? Should I be concerned about that? Because here is my honest intent.  When I stay in Orlando for 2 weeks, I always rent a 2 bedroom for each week. So I want to purchase this 4 bedroom with the intent of trading each 2 bedroom for a 2 bedroom unit for each week in Orlando.  If one of my units I own only has a partial kitchen, how would it effect my trade into Orlando? Or would it even be an issue?  What do you think?  I hope someone has some experience with this and chimes in.  If you have experience with this, that will be great for you to share.  Thank you so much for your help, knowledge and advice. Anything else you think of, please let me know.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

Here's what it says about kitchens on the VV web site:

A Suite kitchens are fully equipped with stove, dishwasher, full-size refrigerator with ice maker, microwave convection oven, drip coffee maker, and toaster
B Suite kitchens feature many of the same amenities as Suite A with the exception of the stove and, in only a few rooms, a dishwasher
My experience with other resorts that have similar PK/FK set ups is that it doesn't really matter much to the trading power of the weeks.  With the Colonies, both sides have full kitchens, but at Massanutten some of the resorts have PK/FK.  It made a difference in the number of points for one I had in RCI points, but didn't for RCI points for deposit for a non-points one.  I wouldn't worry about it for trading into Orlando, or any other high-TS density are, in particular.  In II it shows two different size 2 BR units there; one sleeps 6 and one sleeps 8; I'm not sure that would have much effect, either, though.  The folks I knew with a 4 BR Williamsburg Plantation were using theirs as two 2 BR units to trade into Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta 3 BR Presidential units each year by paying the room size upgrade fee.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2020)

I would buy a Sheraton Desert Oasis lockoff unit for trades into Orlando through II,  The fees are about $1,200/yr, but you can get two one bedroom deposits, and those are powerful traders.  Sheraton Broadway Plantation also works well.  Love my SBP trading power, but I think SDO is slightly higher.  

Honestly, there are so many resorts out there, but you should buy something you would like to visit occasionally.   Exchange fees from Sheraton to Marriott and other Sheratons is the winner here.  $154 for an exchange.  RCI exchange fees are $239 for weeks.  If you have a platinum II membership, $59 for an upgrade to a 2 bedroom from a one bedroom and free guest certificates.  The smaller side of the lockoffs are considered one bedrooms, not studios, because they have kitchens.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I did send the seller request for information such as the 'assigned unit #' on the deed. I am beginning to think that if this deal happens for me it will be great and I will use it as a trader into Orlando to pull some good resorts. Right now, my family is only interested in the Orlando area so this will work for such low maintenance fees.  Also I noticed in the TripAdvisor pics that some units have a partial kitchen. Should I ask the seller for a floorplan of what they own? Or is that unimportant/irrelevant for a 4 bedroom.  I am thinking if I use each 2 bedroom as a trader into Orlando, I will not be given a 2 bedroom unit with a partial kitchen in Orlando. I really don't know if Orlando has resorts with only a partial kitchen in a 2 bedroom, so that may not matter. Or will it?  What has been your experience? Have you ever been restricted on 2 bedroom choice because of a trade having only a partial kitchen? Should I be concerned about that? Because here is my honest intent.  When I stay in Orlando for 2 weeks, I always rent a 2 bedroom for each week. So I want to purchase this 4 bedroom with the intent of trading each 2 bedroom for a 2 bedroom unit for each week in Orlando.  If one of my units I own only has a partial kitchen, how would it effect my trade into Orlando? Or would it even be an issue?  What do you think?  I hope someone has some experience with this and chimes in.  If you have experience with this, that will be great for you to share.  Thank you so much for your help, knowledge and advice. Anything else you think of, please let me know.


It depends how many points you can get in weeks what you can pull.  RCI has Bonnet Creek and the Hilton resorts.  But Hilton is now charging $30 per night for "activity fee" to exchangers through RCI.   

Each resort is assigned a certain number of trading power units for the deposit.  If you are getting RCI Points, those can be better or worse, depending on where you want to go.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Here's what it says about kitchens on the VV web site:
> 
> A Suite kitchens are fully equipped with stove, dishwasher, full-size refrigerator with ice maker, microwave convection oven, drip coffee maker, and toaster
> B Suite kitchens feature many of the same amenities as Suite A with the exception of the stove and, in only a few rooms, a dishwasher
> My experience with other resorts that have similar PK/FK set ups is that it doesn't really matter much to the trading power of the weeks.  With the Colonies, both sides have full kitchens, but at Massanutten some of the resorts have PK/FK.  It made a difference in the number of points for one I had in RCI points, but didn't for RCI points for deposit for a non-points one.  I wouldn't worry about it for trading into Orlando, or any other high-TS density are, in particular.  In II it shows two different size 2 BR units there; one sleeps 6 and one sleeps 8; I'm not sure that would have much effect, either, though.  The folks I knew with a 4 BR Williamsburg Plantation were using theirs as two 2 BR units to trade into Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta 3 BR Presidential units each year by paying the room size upgrade fee.


I have to admit that the Partial Kitchen does make me a bit hesitant. I do not want to have to worry about having issues when trading it for an Orlando resort. It may not seem to be a issue but because my deposit would say "PK" it would have potential to be an issue and that does concern me. I don't want to have to worry about it each year I am planning vacation.  What do you think? Am I overthinking this and worrying too much? Or does the PK in fact have the potential to be an issue? Maybe if I want to do this, I better wait for a Colonies 4bedroom to become available so I will always have 2 full kitchens to trade. What do you think?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

I've heard good things about SDO as a trader in II.  For comparison, though, CWQ and WPN 4 BR LOs give you two 2 BR weeks as potential uses with MF of ~$850 and trade in II as well as RCI; the II exchange fees might be a bit higher than using a Sheraton as a trader ($209) and you'd have to factor in the II membership fee ($99 annual; comes free w/Sheraton ownership IIRC), but bottom line can wind up less expensive ($850/2+$99/2+$209 = $683.50 for a 2 BR week using CWQ or WPN v. $1200/2 + $154 = $754 using SDO).


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I have to admit that the Partial Kitchen does make me a bit hesitant. I do not want to have to worry about having issues when trading it for an Orlando resort. It may not seem to be a issue but because my deposit would say "PK" it would have potential to be an issue and that does concern me. I don't want to have to worry about it each year I am planning vacation.  What do you think? Am I overthinking this and worrying too much? Or does the PK in fact have the potential to be an issue? Maybe if I want to do this, I better wait for a Colonies 4bedroom to become available so I will always have 2 full kitchens to trade. What do you think?



IMHO it wouldn't make much difference; that's why I picked up the EOYE Williamsburg Plantation in addition to The Colonies annual 4 BR I already have.  There isn't any rush to pick up a TS, of course, and it might be worth waiting if you ever anticipate going there using your ownership and want to avoid having a B side unit with a partial kitchen.    If it's the week 30 on eBay right now and you can get it for $1 with the seller paying closing and transfer costs it's not a bad deal.  You'd have to decide for yourself, though, of course.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 16, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would buy a Sheraton Desert Oasis lockoff unit for trades into Orlando through II,  The fees are about $1,200/yr, but you can get two one bedroom deposits, and those are powerful traders.  Sheraton Broadway Plantation also works well.  Love my SBP trading power, but I think SDO is slightly higher.
> 
> Honestly, there are so many resorts out there, but you should buy something you would like to visit occasionally.   Exchange fees from Sheraton to Marriott and other Sheratons is the winner here.  $154 for an exchange.  RCI exchange fees are $239 for weeks.  If you have a platinum II membership, $59 for an upgrade to a 2 bedroom from a one bedroom and free guest certificates.  The smaller side of the lockoffs are considered one bedrooms, not studios, because they have kitchens.



I don't think a 2 bedroom lockoff would work for my family needs. Having 2-1bedroom units will mean I will have to always pay for a room upgrade right? I will always need 2 bedrooms for a few more years before we are empty nesters.  I will also have to pay a higher II membership fee to receive the $59 upgrade fee.  Also, SDO Mfees are $1200/yr for a 2 bedroom. Williamsburg Plantation/Colonies are under $900/yr for a 4 bedroom that can be divided into 2 bedrooms. Which basically equates to MFees being less than $500/yr for each 2 bedroom unit.  Although SDO may have a higher trade value, it also comes with higher MFees for smaller units.  And my main objective is to buy into less MFees with decent trade power for Orlando since Orlando MFees are higher.  I was STRONGLY considering SDO or SBP a few months ago. Then I was being told about the StarOption points if I buy into a "Mandatory" resort.  However, those come with high MFees and that is what I am trying to avoid. I want the perks but not the price. Just trying to see if I can buy in Williamsburg and get trade power for Sheratons, Marriotts, even Holiday Inn Club Vacations. I don't want to pay MFees of $1000 because I can rent a week from an owner for less than that. It has to be beneficial for me to do it. I appreciate your help, so if you have any other suggestions and advice please share. I am really trying to make up my mind on if I should go into Timeshare ownership again or not.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> IMHO it wouldn't make much difference; that's why I picked up the EOYE Williamsburg Plantation in addition to The Colonies annual 4 BR I already have.  There isn't any rush to pick up a TS, of course, and it might be worth waiting if you ever anticipate going there using your ownership and want to avoid having a B side unit with a partial kitchen.    If it's the week 30 on eBay right now and you can get it for $1 with the seller paying closing and transfer costs it's not a bad deal.  You'd have to decide for yourself, though, of course.


That's the one, and I decided if I get it GREAT...and I can make it work.  If not, then I will keep working at it.  Fingers crossed.  I think it would be a great place to start back into ownership for very little out of pocket. As I get more educated I can expand my portfolio but this can get me back in the ring and learn all the ins and outs again.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Other options in that group are The Colonies at Williamsburg and Williamsburg Plantation, both dual-affiliated and II premier resorts; Mountainside is a boutique one.  I believe that makes them a bit higher in the pecking order and they have comparable MFs to Massanutten at the 4 BR level.



Question on trading "The Colonies at Williamsburg" on RCI and II: My recollection is RCI Points is an option for "the Colonies." If you buy a unit there that is enrolled in RCI points, can you still trade it in II?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Question on trading "The Colonies at Williamsburg" on RCI and II: My recollection is RCI Points is an option for "the Colonies." If you buy a unit there that is enrolled in RCI points, can you still trade it in II?



If it's enrolled in RCI points you can't trade in II.  I hadn't heard that it was an option there, though.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 16, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> That's the one, and I decided if I get it GREAT...and I can make it work.  If not, then I will keep working at it.  Fingers crossed.  I think it would be a great place to start back into ownership for very little out of pocket. As I get more educated I can expand my portfolio but this can get me back in the ring and learn all the ins and outs again.


You may pay higher fees with SDO but you’ll pull much better resorts. Not to mention a lower exchange fee. You may also want to look into Sheraton vistana resorts or any MVC orlando property. You won’t pay any exchange fee and you’ll be able to get priority in other MVC resorts over other II members. Orlando is easy to get however if you need high demand times it may not be easy. I have vistana villages and even though I pay higher annual fees, I have the ability to use star options and go to much much better resorts. You may not want Orlando every year.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

CPNY said:


> You may pay higher fees with SDO but you’ll pull much better resorts. Not to mention a lower exchange fee. You may also want to look into Sheraton vistana resorts or any MVC orlando property. You won’t pay any exchange fee and you’ll be able to get priority in other MVC resorts over other II members. Orlando is easy to get however if you need high demand times it may not be easy. I have vistana villages and even though I pay higher annual fees, I have the ability to use star options and go to much much better resorts. You may not want Orlando every year.



I have to agree that it's a balance that you have to decide on for yourself.  In fact, OP got a lot of good advice on the Vistana resorts in this thread:









						Considering a Sheraton Vistana Resale
					

Hello all, I am here for advice again.  I have been reading about Marriott purchasing Sheraton Resorts.  I have been considering buying a Sheraton Vistana or Vistana Villages thru Ebay resale. No, I have never been to Sheraton. But based on the info I have read and driving by, I feel it would be...




					tugbbs.com
				




Reading it lead me to conclude that, for me, it made some sense picking up a few Vistana mandatory ownerships right now while prices are in the dirt and I wound up getting a platinum SVV Bella and two platinum plus WSJs for a dollar each plus reimbursing this year's MFs.  Hoping they transfer in Vistana in time to bank the SOs, but I figure I can always try to take advantage of the COVID cancellation policy and get this year's SOs as restricted ones good through next year.  I do see a lot of elite resorts, including Marriott ones in the Orlando area, using my CWQ in II, though, and I was able to in at least the shoulder seasons before COVID; I tend to compare the costs of how to get to particular resorts through the various methods they're available to me and try to optimize my expenditures looking at the total costs, but I'm at a different point in my life and a lot closer to retirement, for which I'm planning on spending a lot of time in warmer places and nice resorts.  I think OP is approaching this the right way and doing her due diligence; either would probably work for her, particularly going to Orlando.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> If it's enrolled in RCI points you can't trade in II.  I hadn't heard that it was an option there, though.



Two Indications I have that some of the units at the Colonies are RCI Points:

I can book it as a points option in my RCI Points account for stays as short as three days.
Someone is selling week 51 on Redweek now and says it can be used in RCI Points.
Good to know RCI Points and II are not compatible. I actually think I would prefer to own that one in weeks vs points if I ever decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Two Indications I have that some of the units at the Colonies are RCI Points:
> 
> I can book it as a points option in my RCI Points account for stays as short as three days.
> Someone is selling week 51 on Redweek now and says it can be used in RCI Points.
> Good to know RCI Points and II are not compatible. I actually think I would prefer to own that one in weeks vs points if I ever decide to pull the trigger.



Interesting to hear.  I prefer having it in weeks myself because I use it for PIC Plus in Wyndham to get VIP status and Exchange Plus in Worldmark to get credits.  Going through Wyndham, a 4 BR PIC w/Colonies gets me points at a lower cost than my Wyndham Bali Hai contracts and I can turn around and use it through Wyndham-RCI to access RCI Points resorts for shorter stays.  I figured I could use it for points for deposit in my RCI Points account if that worked out as being beneficial, but I guess they won't be possible since they're already in RCI Points.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2020)

Let's talk numbers here.  This is for RCI.  Your 2 bedrooms would each get about 19 TPU's, if you deposit week 26, 4th of July.  Pretty weak trading power.  Sometimes free is not so "free."  

I just checked the actual numbers.   Hiltons for fall, 2 bedrooms, are 26 points.  So you cannot get two Hiltons.  Hilton charges $210 per week to stay there as an RCI guest.  

You should check the RCI directory for resorts you would likely want.  the following resorts are all Gold Crown and nice places.  Summer Bay can be had for 14 TPUs for fall weeks.  Holiday Inn's Orange Lake River Island is 23 for a fall week.  Cypress Point a 3 bedroom is 23 points.  Bonnet Creek is about the same number of TPU's as Hilton, but no extra fees involved.  

So you pay those TPU's + $239 exchange fee.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Let's talk numbers here.  This is for RCI.  Your 2 bedrooms would each get about 19 TPU's, if you deposit week 26, 4th of July.  Pretty weak trading power.  Sometimes free is not so "free."
> 
> I just checked the actual numbers.   Hiltons for fall, 2 bedrooms, are 26 points.  So you cannot get two Hiltons.  Hilton charges $210 per week to stay there as an RCI guest.
> 
> ...



Both The Colonies and Williamsburg Plantation are dual affiliated in RCI and II.  In II they are both rated at the premier resort level.  With my current Colonies 4 BR LO deposited as two 2 BR weeks in II, I can exchange for elite level resorts fairly consistently, albeit not necessarily at the highest demand times.  Those numbers work great for RCI, but I would not use those resorts in RCI for the very reasons you highlight.  There are multiple options that can be used to get into Orlando; using RCI would be suboptimal given the higher RCI exchange and membership fees, lower trading power, and lack of access to some of the elite resorts (e.g., Marriott ones).  On the plus side for RCI, most VV properties come with extra vacation certificates that allow booking excess availability at varying reservation windows (45 days, 90 days pr 180 days depending on how it was set up in your RCI account) for just the cost of an exchange fee.  In my experience, those certificates are good for an exchange worth about 8 or 9 TPUs and it's pretty easy to get Orlando.  I agree that it's important to do due diligence and thoroughly research the total cost of an ownership that you want to use for exchanges, but would emphasize that you should look at all the different potential uses.  There's also the option of using the smaller independent exchanges (e.g., SFX, DAE, TP), but important to do the due diligence to figure out if they can get you an exchange where you want to go before you give them a week.  YMMV


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2020)

My advice would be to back out of that purchase.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2020)

What resort is she talking about?  Massanutten 4 bedroom at what resort?  What week.  I am trying to read all of the posts and didn't get that information in my skimming over everything posted.  

I would not buy a generic resort after knowing what I know.  After 40 years of timeshare ownership, I know a lot and generic weeks tend to start just losing trading power.  My Blue Ridge Village 2 bed week 23 used to be a powerful trader, and now it doesn't pick up much through II.  I am deeding it back.  And it's a nice resort in a pretty area.  Massanutten is an area that has a lot of timeshares, and I have seen people call it massa-nothing because there is very little to do.  So I haven't even wanted to trade into that resort.  Marriott/Vistana are in popular locations and command the high dollar purchase for a reason.  So when you can get units free in the Vistana and Marriott system, they are worth a look.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 16, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I thought it would be a good idea for us to buy one in Virginia since its within driving distance if we ever want to use it.


You have options.  You asked about Massanutten and Williamsburg Plantation.  Both are Vacation Village Resorts.  I mentioned The Colonies at Williamsburg since it is also VVR and not much further of a drive from Massanutten.  It's also one that will get you Marriott/Sheraton in Orlando (through II) while keeping MFs relatively low.


CPNY said:


> You may pay higher fees with SDO but you’ll pull much better resorts. Not to mention a lower exchange fee.


OP stated she wanted a resort within driving distance, and she didn't want higher MFs.  CWQ is a very capable trader that is currently less than $450 for each 2BR of the 4BR LO; we've pulled Marriotts in Orlando (and Hawaii) with it and can currently see availability at the Marriotts and Sheratons in Orlando.  There are certainly better traders to get Marriott and Vistana trades, but they come with an increased cost.


rickandcindy23 said:


> Let's talk numbers here. This is for RCI. Your 2 bedrooms would each get about 19 TPU's, if you deposit week 26, 4th of July. Pretty weak trading power.


Our week 26 Colonies would get 27 TPUs for each 2BR in 2021. 54 TPUs aren't the best, but I don't think it's weak.


rickandcindy23 said:


> What resort is she talking about? Massanutten 4 bedroom at what resort? What week.


I don't think OP stated the specific resort and/or week.

Edited to fix format


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

She was speaking about a Williamsburg Plantation 4 BR LO Week 30.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> She was speaking about a Williamsburg Plantation 4 BR LO Week 30.


Those would get 25TPU for each side for 2021. August 2021 2BRs or larger with full kitchens in Orlando with Gold Crown ratings (a reasonable proxy for "better" Orlando resorts) range from 21 (Orange Lake West) to 27. But, most of the Vistana Resort 2BRs are 26, at least until you get to the week that spans late August and early September, which drops to 25. So, this is right on the edge of what the OP is looking for if she is considering RCI Weeks.

My advice to the OP: don't buy this unit with the expectation of using it in RCI Weeks for your intended purpose. You are buying something with the express purpose of using it for a specific exchange most years. Depending on what you are hoping for, you are either just over or just under the trade power you need. That's too risky for me; I would want something a little more certain. A shift in supply/demand/etc. in the wrong direction will leave you hanging. 

The low MFs per side are tempting, but don't let that obscure the fact that if you don't get what you want out of it, it doesn't matter that it is inexpensive.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 16, 2020)

bnoble said:


> Those would get 25TPU for each side for 2021. August 2021 2BRs or larger with full kitchens in Orlando with Gold Crown ratings (a reasonable proxy for "better" Orlando resorts) range from 21 (Orange Lake West) to 27. But, most of the Vistana Resort 2BRs are 26, at least until you get to the week that spans late August and early September, which drops to 25. So, this is right on the edge of what the OP is looking for if she is considering RCI Weeks.
> 
> My advice to the OP: don't buy this unit with the expectation of using it in RCI Weeks for your intended purpose. You are buying something with the express purpose of using it for a specific exchange most years. Depending on what you are hoping for, you are either just over or just under the trade power you need. That's too risky for me; I would want something a little more certain. A shift in supply/demand/etc. in the wrong direction will leave you hanging.
> 
> The low MFs per side are tempting, but don't let that obscure the fact that if you don't get what you want out of it, it doesn't matter that it is inexpensive.



We all seem to be in violent agreement on that.  On the other hand there is availability in Orlando in Marriott 2 BR units this August through Interval, though that is no doubt due to the bizarre situation with COVID at least in part.  In any case, I know for sure that CWQ has sufficient trading power using a high TDI week to see Marriott 2 BR Orlando weeks when they exist in Interval; not really sure how often they show up because I don't really go there and haven't followed the sightings for that information.  Personally, I would be very unlikely to use either CWQ or WPN to exchange in RCI weeks because I can do much better with them for a lower cost in Interval.  There could be occasions when I might find something I want in RCI, though, so I have my CWQ listed in my RCI account as well as in my II account.


----------



## ski_sierra (Jun 16, 2020)

It seems that a good II trader isn't always the same as an RCI trader. OP needs to decide whether to stick to II or RCI. RCI has Disney. So if you want Disney, you will have to get a good RCI trader.  If you don't care about staying in 1 BR at Disney, then II is a good choice since you have 7 Marriotts and a couple of Vistana resorts there. I can see plenty of 2 BR weeks in II for June 2021 right now.

Cindy makes an important point about changes to trade power in future. What is the exit strategy with WPN/CWQ if they lose trade power? Do they have a deedback option like Wyndham ovations if you are not able to find a buyer?


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 16, 2020)

ski_sierra said:


> Do they have a deedback option like Wyndham ovations if you are not able to find a buyer?


They have a selective deedback option.  You just have to call and ask if your resort is currently on the list. After I purchased my CWQ unit, I no longer needed/wanted WPN.  I called and was able to deedback my WPN unit.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Personally, I would be very unlikely to use either CWQ or WPN to exchange in RCI weeks because I can do much better with them for a lower cost in Interval. There could be occasions when I might find something I want in RCI, though, so I have my CWQ listed in my RCI account as well as in my II account.


Couldn't agree more.  When WPN and CWQ added the RCI affiliation (it used to be exclusive to II) a little more than 2 years ago, I grabbed a special 2-year intro to RCI.  The quality of (most) trades were better in II; however, I was able to snag a 2BR Bay Club on the Big Island with RCI.  II and SFX did not have availability.  I needed a specific week and RCI had it.  I had to use nearly all the TPUs from both 2BR deposits, but I got the week I needed.  After my 2-year intro ended a few weeks ago, I didn't renew.  It seemed RCI had more fees than II.  It wasn't all bad.  I like the "transparency" of the TPU system.  We may not know how they arrived a the value, but at least we know the value and can see how it compares to other resorts.  You don't get that with II, and you can't combine weeks.


----------



## montygz (Jun 16, 2020)

I bought an RCI points timeshare to trade into Orlando and have been very happy.

There is no shortage of timeshares in Orlando, but I would say I like the location of the RCI resorts better than the rest if visiting Disneyworld.

The closest resorts are Wyndham Bonnet Creek and Silver Lake Resort, both RCI properties.

Of course, even closer are the DVC properties.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 16, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I don't think a 2 bedroom lockoff would work for my family needs. Having 2-1bedroom units will mean I will have to always pay for a room upgrade right? I will always need 2 bedrooms for a few more years before we are empty nesters. I will also have to pay a higher II membership fee to receive the $59 upgrade fee.


The upgrade fee without the higher II membership is $99 (last I checked).  That would cost you $198/year in total upgrade fees.  If the difference in MF for 2 2BR units is greater than $198 compared to 2 1BR units, then 2 1BR units may be more cost effective...granted this doesn't account for any potential increases in upgrade fees in the future.



TamaraQT said:


> So I want to purchase this 4 bedroom with the intent of trading each 2 bedroom for a 2 bedroom unit for each week in Orlando. If one of my units I own only has a partial kitchen, how would it effect my trade into Orlando?
> ...
> I have to admit that the Partial Kitchen does make me a bit hesitant. I do not want to have to worry about having issues when trading it for an Orlando resort. It may not seem to be a issue but because my deposit would say "PK" it would have potential to be an issue and that does concern me. I don't want to have to worry about it each year I am planning vacation. What do you think? Am I overthinking this and worrying too much? Or does the PK in fact have the potential to be an issue?


You are overthinking it (if that's possible), but it's better than the alternative!  I've seen speculation that trade power in II is a combination of resort tier, ratings, and location, as well as room size, kitchen, TDI for week, and time between deposit and check-in.  I'm sure I missed an area or 2.  Some speculate room size is the biggest factor, but none of us really know.  I seriously doubt PK will be an issue; I would not base this purchase on PK.

If I were deciding between WPN and CWQ, I'd buy CWQ.  I've owned both.  I have no reason other than my gut would be to buy CWQ 4BR LO within weeks 23-34.  The weeks are 150 TDI and CWQ has higher member ratings than WPN.  There I go speculating...  What's good for me, however, may not be for you.

Edited spelling...


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh my!!!  My head is spinning from all this information  Thank you all so much. Keep the suggestions, ideas, advice and knowledge coming. I appreciate it.

Ok...lets break this all down. For the last 6+ years, *I have been renting 2 bedroom units* from owners on Redweek for anywhere between $400 - $800. We stay a minimum of 2 weeks in *Orlando area,* sometimes 3weeks. *August is our preferred travel month*. I have a 14yo daughter who always brings a friend or cousin along so a *2 bedroom is mandatory per stay/week*.  I am considering owning again if it would be cheaper compared to what I pay for renting. Virginia seems to have many 4 bedrooms available for ownership. So a *4 bedroom that can trade into 2-2bedrooms* would be a nice perk.

*BOTTOM LINE: A decent trader into ORLANDO with LOW maintenance fees is my ultimate goal. *

Now, if MFees for *just* a 2bedroom is MORE than $800/year then it is NOT worth it since I can rent at that rate or less.  But MFees for a 2bedroom at $500/yr would be worth it(4bdrm @ $900/yr equates to $450/2bdrm unit).  It MUST pull decent places to trade into (Bonnet Creek, Orange Lake, etc), then it will work. If it strong enough to get Marriotts and Sheratons in July and August then that's IDEAL.  Right now we only go to Orlando area. If I purchase something that gets Marriotts and Sheratons in Orlando, I am sure it can get good trades elsewhere when we broaden our horizons down the road.   

So here is the question:  Do I pull the trigger now or do I continue to wait and do more research and make more comparisons.  A week purchase works for me now since I have a lot to learn about points and how to use and work them.  Purchasing a small contract(4 bdrm, week #30) in Williamsburg should be a good way to get back in the timeshare game.  I may not even win the auction. I don't want to jump out on a purchase with high MFees and/or points  until I know what I am doing.  A small contract without a lot of fees would be ideal to get me started again.
****Note***  *If it doesn't get me the trade value I want, I am sure I can find someone to rent my week #30 in a unit that sleeps 12 for $800. But that's only IF I                          WIN!!!


----------



## Eric B (Jun 17, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Oh my!!!  My head is spinning from all this information  Thank you all so much. Keep the suggestions, ideas, advice and knowledge coming. I appreciate it.
> 
> Ok...lets break this all down. For the last 6+ years, *I have been renting 2 bedroom units* from owners on Redweek for anywhere between $400 - $800. We stay a minimum of 2 weeks in *Orlando area,* sometimes 3weeks. *August is our preferred travel month*. I have a 14yo daughter who always brings a friend or cousin along so a *2 bedroom is mandatory per stay/week*.  I am considering owning again if it would be cheaper compared to what I pay for renting. Virginia seems to have many 4 bedrooms available for ownership. So a *4 bedroom that can trade into 2-2bedrooms* would be a nice perk.
> 
> ...



Bottom line is that you have to make that decision yourself, of course, but resale TS aren't a bad way to go IMHO.  When you do the comparison, though, be sure you include all of the costs for the weeks.  On the renting side, it would be the $800.  On the exchanging side you should also factor in the exchange company membership fees and exchange fees, prorated on a per week basis.  Assuming you are analyzing Williamsburg Plantation (WPN) or the Colonies (CWQ) using Interval to trade, you can find those fees at:



			https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/IIFeesasof010119.pdf
		


If you pay for a 5-year membership is works out to just under $80 per year or $40 per exchanged week for the two weeks per year you would have with the WPN 4 BR LO exchanged as two 2 BR units.  The exchange fee is $209 per week.  So the cost for an exchange week using WPN in Interval would be $450 + $40 + $209 = $699.

In addition to exchanging your weeks with Interval, you can use their Getaways to stay in a resort without an exchange.  Right now there are 2 BR weeks in the Marriotts in Orlando going for $697.  My take is that this is highly influenced by the COVID situation, so I wouldn't count on being able to get those next year or the year after.  Similarly, you would periodically get an Accommodation Certificate added to your account by Interval that allows you to exchange into a resort (with some restrictions on what resorts and what unit sizes are available) for the cost of an exchange fee without an underlying week - as a TUG member you can see what is posted as being available to other members using these in the sightings forum (see, e.g., https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/the-2020-random-good-stuff-ac-thread-for-ii.299660/).  Lots of Marriott 2 BRs in Orlando available right now for an AC I have in my II account, but again that is very likely due to the COVID situation and I wouldn't necessarily count on that sort of availability in future years.  You could go through the older random good stuff ac threads to see what there was last year in a non-COVID situation to see what is more typically available.  Orlando has lots of TS, so there is typically something available there.

Also, if you wanted to use RCI as well to improve your flexibility, WPN and CWQ are Vacation Village resorts and VV typically provides an Extra Vacation certificate good for short term availability in some resorts for the RCI exchange fee ($239).  If you wind up with the week you're looking at and get an RCI account and don't see the certificate there, you might check with a fellow TUGger that owns VV to get the code and phone number for RCI to activate one.  Using one I have, I can see August 2020 2 BR availability at VV Parkway, Villas at Summer Bay by Exploria, Orbit One Vacation Villas, High Point World Resort, and Driftwood Worldgate.  No idea how good those resorts are (VV Parkway is RCI gold crown; the next three are silver crown), but that would be another 2 BR week for $239 plus the cost of a year's RCI membership (currently $99 per year - see https://www.rci.com/static/docs/namer/en_US/rci-weeks-disclosure-guide.pdf).

Finally, it's worth considering whether you already have access to the extra vacation types of things without ownership.  If you're a veteran or related to one, you can get inexpensive TS rentals through Wyndham's Armed Forces Vacation Club without owning a TS.  Here's what's available there in August 2020 for 2 BR weeks:









						Search Resorts | AFVClub.com
					

Find military vacation deals at Armed Forces Vacation Club. We have MWR vacations and packages with discount hotels and resorts.



					www.afvclub.com


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 17, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I have noticed that many Massanutten resorts offered on resale are 4 bedroom units with low MFees.  I live in NJ and although Massanutten is only a few hours away,  I am not at all interested in staying in Massanutten itself. I would just like to use it to trade into Orlando instead of owning in Orlando with high MFees. However, I do not want to be too limited on which resorts I can get from a Massanutten trade. It appears to have an affiliation with VVP and I am not a fan of that resort.  I am looking for a Massanutten with floating weeks to use for summer vacations in Orlando. Can anyone offer me any advice, tips, or info to tell me if it's something worth doing or not. Also if you have used your Massanutten for Orlando and what resort did you stay at? Thanks in Advance.


We own 2 Massanutten 4 BR  Summit units, floating weeks. We occasionally use them, but mostly trade. We have gotten some really good trades. 
If you are interested in purchasing one, I can make you a great offer. My husband and I can’t travel as much as our timeshare generates. We also own Sheraton.
Please reach out if you are interested in talking about buying. Thanks.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 17, 2020)

Ann-Marie said:


> We own 2 Massanutten 4 BR  Summit units, floating weeks. We occasionally use them, but mostly trade. We have gotten some really good trades.
> If you are interested in purchasing one, I can make you a great offer. My husband and I can’t travel as much as our timeshare generates. We also own Sheraton.
> Please reach out if you are interested in talking about buying. Thanks.


Thanks Ann-Marie, I sent you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 17, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Bottom line is that you have to make that decision yourself, of course, but resale TS aren't a bad way to go IMHO.  When you do the comparison, though, be sure you include all of the costs for the weeks.  On the renting side, it would be the $800.  On the exchanging side you should also factor in the exchange company membership fees and exchange fees, prorated on a per week basis.  Assuming you are analyzing Williamsburg Plantation (WPN) or the Colonies (CWQ) using Interval to trade, you can find those fees at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Eric,
I took a look at the Armed Forces Vacation Club link, and those prices are not much different than what I can find on "Endless Vacations" websites and also are comparable to offerings on SkyAuction. But I appreciate you giving me a peek to get an idea. 



Eric B said:


> If you pay for a 5-year membership is works out to just under $80 per year or $40 per exchanged week for the two weeks per year you would have with the WPN 4 BR LO exchanged as two 2 BR units.  The exchange fee is $209 per week.  So the cost for an exchange week using WPN in Interval would be $450 + $40 + $209 = $699.


Now, because of how this factors out, it is questionable if ownership will be worth it or not.  If it practically costs me $700/year with having to do the work for an exchange, it may be better to pay $700-$800 to rent directly from an owner and not have any work to do except decide where I want to stay. Even here on TUG I can always find last minute rentals guaranteed to be priced at $800 or less. So is it worth owning or not??  I'm going to have to make up my mind.  



Eric B said:


> I can see August 2020 2 BR availability at VV Parkway, Villas at Summer Bay by Exploria, Orbit One Vacation Villas, High Point World Resort, and Driftwood Worldgate.  No idea how good those resorts are (VV Parkway is RCI gold crown; the next three are silver crown), but that would be another 2 BR week for $239 plus the cost of a year's RCI membership


Now this is interesting and appealing. I would be willing to stay in those resorts, but ONLY with a Vacation Certificate, not as an exchange. Out of those choices, I would choose Summer Bay. I would prefer to use my 2-2bedroom exchanges ($850) into more upscale resorts than those listed above. But basically, I can stay in Orlando for 3 full weeks with 2 bedroom accommodations for less than $1200.  Now THOSE NUMBERS makes it more favorable.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 17, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> ...
> 
> Now, because of how this factors out, it is questionable if ownership will be worth it or not.  If it practically costs me $700/year with having to do the work for an exchange, it may be better to pay $700-$800 to rent directly from an owner and not have any work to do except decide where I want to stay. Even here on TUG I can always find last minute rentals guaranteed to be priced at $800 or less. So is it worth owning or not??  I'm going to have to make up my mind.
> 
> ...



That was $700 for each week.  Given the small difference between that and what you're paying for rentals it might not be worth it, particularly if you include the intangible value of not having to deal with exiting the TS ownership when you don't want to use it any more.  Frankly, I probably wouldn't buy in for the purpose of going to Orlando or other similar locations with a lot of options.  I consider my ownerships worthwhile for going elsewhere, though.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 17, 2020)

Eric B said:


> That was $700 for each week.  Given the small difference between that and what you're paying for rentals it might not be worth it, particularly if you include the intangible value of not having to deal with exiting the TS ownership when you don't want to use it any more.  Frankly, I probably wouldn't buy in for the purpose of going to Orlando or other similar locations with a lot of options.  I consider my ownerships worthwhile for going elsewhere, though.


Yeah....its starting not to look good now. Even a less expensive MFees contract may not be worth it if I am only going to Orlando.  Renting may be my best option. HOWEVER, if it comes down to a total of $700-$800 a week I would be paying that anyway. But I won't be able to have an extra vacation certificate. So staying in Orlando for 3 weeks without owning and without vacation certificate can cost me $2100-$2400. If I own, then 3 weeks will cost me $1700-$2000. It is still less, but not by much.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 18, 2020)

Ok...I've decided to continue researching and NOT pull the trigger for Williamsburg. I am beginning to think I should get a better understanding of 'points' since it seems that is what gives the most options and flexibility. I still may prefer a weeks contract, but at least I will make a decision with better understanding.  The Williamsburg is a GREAT deal, but it may not really satisfy my vacation wants/needs.  So my journey continues.  THANK YOU ALL for your help and guidance. Especially @Eric B , your input has been greatly appreciated. I hope everyone keeps me in mind if something comes up that you think may help with my search and decision. Feel free to drop me a line if you think of something. I will still be around here asking questions and seeking advice and opinions based on your experiences.  I really want to pull the trigger for Williamsburg to get back into TS ownership, but I truly believe if I purchase without thinking it thru, I may end up with something that isn't so 'bright and shiny' as I thought. Just like sitting thru a TS presentation and talking myself into something that I really shouldn't buy.  I know the best part of resale is not paying full price, but the concept of not being happy with the purchase is still the same. Thanks everybody.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 21, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> Couldn't agree more.  When WPN and CWQ added the RCI affiliation (it used to be exclusive to II) a little more than 2 years ago, I grabbed a special 2-year intro to RCI.  The quality of (most) trades were better in II; however, I was able to snag a 2BR Bay Club on the Big Island with RCI.  II and SFX did not have availability.  I needed a specific week and RCI had it.  I had to use nearly all the TPUs from both 2BR deposits, but I got the week I needed.  After my 2-year intro ended a few weeks ago, I didn't renew.  It seemed RCI had more fees than II.  It wasn't all bad.  I like the "transparency" of the TPU system.  We may not know how they arrived a the value, but at least we know the value and can see how it compares to other resorts.  *You don't get that with II, and you can't combine weeks.*



@NiteMaire :  Can you please explain your statement?  What don't you get with II that RCI gives?  And what do you mean you can't combine weeks?  I am trying to get as much information as I can BEFORE I make a long term decision.  Thanks!!


----------



## Eric B (Jun 21, 2020)

In RCI, you can see the TPU values and availability of weeks that your week on deposit will not allow you to exchange for; in II you can't see those.  RCI also allows you to pay a fee to combine the Trading Power Units of 2 or more weeks to result in a week with a higher TPU value so that you can trade for those weeks.

BTW, there is a Colonies week 31 4 BR LO in eBay now:









						Colonies at Williamsburg! 4 Bedroom! Free 2020 Usage! $100 VISA! Free Transfer!  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Colonies at Williamsburg! 4 Bedroom! Free 2020 Usage! $100 VISA! Free Transfer! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 21, 2020)

Eric B said:


> In RCI, you can see the TPU values and availability of weeks that your week on deposit will not allow you to exchange for; in II you can't see those.  RCI also allows you to pay a fee to combine the Trading Power Units of 2 or more weeks to result in a week with a higher TPU value so that you can trade for those weeks.
> 
> BTW, there is a Colonies week 31 4 BR LO in eBay now:
> 
> ...



 I have my eye on that one!!  I'm just afraid to jump on something that may have little trade power.  I believe YOU when you say it gets better trade power in II than it gets in RCI. But I don't want to be stuck if it doesn't get places I want.  BUT... I have to admit, I am also looking at the possibility that I can rent the unit for more than I pay in MFees if it doesn't trade well.  Then I can still enjoy some perks of 'getaways' using II. I just don't know what to do.  I think the Colonies eases my mind in having 2 full kitchens. I am STILL on the fence.  I have been looking at Kings Creek too. I guess I am STILL just entertaining possibilities. But obviously for me, trade power is of highest importance over everything.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 21, 2020)

Eric B said:


> BTW, there is a Colonies week 31 4 BR LO in eBay now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the Way....I sent the seller a question regarding the validity of it being a "floating week".  I also questioned the description as sleeps "4" instead of 12.  It looks like the seller (s.i.t.e team) has a good reputation on Ebay but I am a little scared based on invalid info. The lack of response to my questions makes me a little hesitant too.   Give me your HONEST opinion based on the info on here so far.  Should I grab this to get back in the TS game or should I keep researching? My DH says it doesnt matter to him. BUT he wants me to wait.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 21, 2020)

It's never really a hurry, but don't forget that it's the weekend.  They probably aren't working today and this is a job to them rather than a personal sale.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 21, 2020)

I have a 2 bedroom regal vista worth 89K points annually. It’s actually an EOY 4 bedroom worth 178K points but they way it’s set up it’s actually split into 2 bedrooms annually. The maint fee was $550 this year. That should get me plenty of options in RCI. IM not sure how long I’ll keep it tbh, as I just want the occasional DVC trade.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 21, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I have my eye on that one!!  I'm just afraid to jump on something that may have little trade power.  I believe YOU when you say it gets better trade power in II than it gets in RCI. But I don't want to be stuck if it doesn't get places I want.  BUT... I have to admit, I am also looking at the possibility that I can rent the unit for more than I pay in MFees if it doesn't trade well.  Then I can still enjoy some perks of 'getaways' using II. I just don't know what to do.  I think the Colonies eases my mind in having 2 full kitchens. I am STILL on the fence.  I have been looking at Kings Creek too. I guess I am STILL just entertaining possibilities. But obviously for me, trade power is of highest importance over everything.


Any reason why you didn’t want a points contract?


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 22, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Any reason why you didn’t want a points contract?


I dont have an understanding of points to make a purchase decision. I dont know/understand what/how many points needed for my vacation needs. I'm trying to get back into TS ownership with a decent weeks contract that can be used for trade into Florida to avoid Florida MFees ownership. It needs to have good trade power, low MFees, and easy to rent for cost of MFees when/if not used. I want points EVENTUALLY when I understand them better.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 22, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I'm just afraid to jump on something that may have little trade power.  I believe YOU when you say it gets better trade power in II than it gets in RCI. But I don't want to be stuck if it doesn't get places I want...But obviously for me, trade power is of highest importance over everything.


You stated you wanted to trade for Marriott and Sheraton in Orlando.  Colonies will get them.  Even if your traveling preferences change, you should be able to get very good trades.  As I mentioned in this post https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/c...for-trading-into-orlando.305909/#post-2462616, I've had great exchanges into Marriott in Orlando, Hawaii (Oahu, Kauai), and Lake Tahoe; Westin in Hawaii (Kauai, Maui); and Hyatt in Lake Tahoe (including a prime ski week); all through Interval.  I've also been to the Big Island through RCI exchange.



TamaraQT said:


> BUT... I have to admit, I am also looking at the possibility that I can rent the unit for more than I pay in MFees if it doesn't trade well.  Then I can still enjoy some perks of 'getaways' using II. I just don't know what to do.


Unless you get week 26 or 27 (July 4th depending on year), don't count on renting in Williamsburg.  I'm not saying you won't be able to, but it's a difficult week to rent since Williamsburg has plenty of lodging.  You're still taking a chance with week 26/27.



TamaraQT said:


> Should I grab this to get back in the TS game or should I keep researching?





TamaraQT said:


> I dont have an understanding of points to make a purchase decision. I dont know/understand what/how many points needed for my vacation needs...I want points EVENTUALLY when I understand them better.


Based on these 2 statements, I recommend you keep researching and determine if you want a week or points.  Once you determine that, then pursue a purchase.  I'm not a fan of points, and don't intend on ever buying them.  Others love points and won't buy weeks. Determine what works best for you, then buy.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm worried about your overall goal. I don't think it is ever a good idea to buy something with the intent to mostly use it in a third-party exchange for a particular purpose.

Granted, your plan of exchanging into Orlando in August is not exactly Gulf Coast Florida in winter, but it is still _one particular place and time_. I also don't think you'd be saving that much more over owning in the area: If MFs for the 4BR are about $900, you'll pay about $450 plus exchange and membership fees. In II that's going to be almost another $250 per week, and that gets you to $700. In RCI it would be more. You are already renting the weeks for $400-$800 per week now, so you'd _maybe_ be saving money, but are at the whims of the particular exchange systems, etc. What's more, I expect renting to get easier going forward, not harder.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 22, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I dont have an understanding of points to make a purchase decision. I dont know/understand what/how many points needed for my vacation needs. I'm trying to get back into TS ownership with a decent weeks contract that can be used for trade into Florida to avoid Florida MFees ownership. It needs to have good trade power, low MFees, and easy to rent for cost of MFees when/if not used. I want points EVENTUALLY when I understand them better.


Points are best, it will be easier to get out of and you’ll be able to have a better understanding of what you can book. If you want massanutten I’d suggest regal vista or woodstone. If you get a 2 bedroom regal vista the maint fee is around 550 and you’ll get 89k points. DVC top points is 85K you’ll have your pick of orlando resorts with a regal vista or woodstone points contract.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jun 22, 2020)

Typically it is harder to find quality resorts in RCI but the exception may be Orlando. When you can choose from Sheraton, HGVC, DVC, Wynham, Reunion (part of Wyndham I think) and others do you really need Marriott?
We own RCI points, Interval traders, Vistana mandatory for StarOptions as well as  Lagunamar (the only one we bought to use) and for Orlando I just do not see how you can go wrong with RCI points that offers flexibility, discounted trades, low maintenance fees for several weeks of vacation per year, a low initial cost. 
You can buy  Massanutten (especially Regal Vistas) or Grandview that is enrolled in RCI  points. Regardless what you decide, only buy platinum season. Now that I think about it, I prefer Massanutten to GV because of its proximity to DC, an affluent area that will probably be less hit by Covid economically.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 23, 2020)

I agree with @CPNY on the superiority of points sometimes when it comes to trading and most of the time when it comes to liquidating ..... at least for red weeks in RCI. I am an uninformed, non-owner, however, when it comes to II. I am ignorant of how it impacts trading there, and of the impression I have is it makes no difference when it comes time to liquidate. 

If the OP wants to trade in II, RCI Points will probably not be a good deal. I wonder in normal times if a prime CQG unit could not be given away with a $100 prepaid Visa (linked to earlier in this thread). I would be tempted to pick one up to be able to trade in II and double dip with my other VV/RCI properties if I wasn't fearful of having a hard time unloading it.

I am not fooling myself or taking false confidence my RCI Points Massanutten properties will necessarily be easy to sell 20 years in the future ... but it has to have better odds than the weeks properties.



CPNY said:


> Points are best, it will be easier to get out of and you’ll be able to have a better understanding of what you can book. If you want massanutten I’d suggest regal vista or woodstone. If you get a 2 bedroom regal vista the maint fee is around 550 and you’ll get 89k points. DVC top points is 85K you’ll have your pick of orlando resorts with a regal vista or woodstone points contract.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok, help me get a better understanding of RCI.  What does TPU mean? Do I understand correctly that if I deposit a Massanutten "week" into RCI that RCI will convert my deposit to TPUs? So then I shop for an exchange according to how many TPUs I have? Is this how the 'weeks' usage works? The better the resort is, the more TPUs received? So, I may not get top end resorts with Massanutten weeks, but I can get places like Orange Lake, Summer Bay etc.  I really need to understand TPUs and how they work.  It would be great if I can find a points contract, but maybe a 'floating week' contract may work for me for now.  I can always buy a points contract somewhere down the line.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 27, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Ok, help me get a better understanding of RCI.  What does TPU mean? Do I understand correctly that if I deposit a Massanutten "week" into RCI that RCI will convert my deposit to TPUs? So then I shop for an exchange according to how many TPUs I have? Is this how the 'weeks' usage works? The better the resort is, the more TPUs received? So, I may not get top end resorts with Massanutten weeks, but I can get places like Orange Lake, Summer Bay etc.  I really need to understand TPUs and how they work.  It would be great if I can find a points contract, but maybe a 'floating week' contract may work for me for now.  I can always buy a points contract somewhere down the line.


You’ve got it! I don’t own Massanutten, but I do own a week at a different resort that deposits to RCI. TPUs means Trading Power Units, and they’re assigned by RCI, presumably based on desirability or value of the resort location and week being deposited. When making an exchange, TPUs are the currency, and different resorts and weeks cost varying numbers of TPUs. In my RCI account I can find out, before I deposit a week, how many TPUs I’ll get for it, and when I search for an exchange I can see how many TPUs any given one will cost. 

One note - weeks resorts trade in RCI as full weeks only. There are sometimes 3-5 night reservations available (I’ve seen them for Bonnet Creek and Wyndham Austin) but in general you’re not able to book less than a week. OTOH if you notify the resort once booked, you may be able to check in late, and you can check out early as well


----------



## escanoe (Jun 27, 2020)

If you own a 4 bedroom that locks off into two two-bedroom units at Massanutten, you may get the best bang for your buck depositing them as separate units. If you need to pull something more than either unit can pull, you can pay a combine fee. If each of your deposits were 16 TPUs, when combined you would have a 32 TPU deposit.
————

Advice: If you want to trade weeks, I’d buy the Colonies in Williamsburg where you could trade II or RCI. If I were going to buy Massanutten, I would hold out for a Woodstone or Regal Vistas Red Week enrolled in points .... they are strong traders and are more likely to have resale value when you are done.

If you still want a Massanutten weeks property ... I would be sure it is absolutely a peak summer week.  When the time share resale market is strong, it MIGHT have a positive value.


----------



## travelhacker (Jun 27, 2020)

Just a thought:

As others have suggested, I think a Massanutten Points week would be a good choice. Have you also considered just picking up a Grandview at Las Vegas Points week? The 122K point weeks can occasionally be picked up for a good price and are more plentiful than Woodstone / Regal Vistas weeks. Massanutten weeks never seeem to be that hard to exchange into via RCI. 

I really like my Woodstone week that gives me 137K points per year.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jun 29, 2020)

Ok everybody, please be patient with me and know I appreciate all of your input.  So I have been taking notes, watching eBay, and making comparisons. I do agree that a points contract will work better, but they don't come often enough. The biggest thing is, I need to be sure if I buy a points contract, it needs to be able to rent me 2 weeks of vacation in the summer months at a decent resort. So if I do buy a points contract,  am I guaranteed it will get me 2-2bedroom units? Or will I have to buy 2 separate contracts to be sure I have enough points to get me 2 full weeks of vacation. And if it does, how much MFees will that cost?  I have even looked at Wyndham, but the MFees for points is ridiculous. If I want to stay at Bonnet Creek, it costs over 200k points for a week in a 2 bedroom in summer/high season. The MFees for 105k points are over $1000. I will need 2 of those contracts to stay in a 2 bedroom at Wyndham for only a week, which will cost me $2000. Its not worth it. I will rent from an owner if I want to stay at Bonnet Creek. I keep rehashing Massanutten resorts and The Colonies, because the 4 bedroom units have LOW MFees. Splitting them into 2-2bedroom units and exchanging them into Florida means I will get 2 weeks of vacation for less than $1500 total including exchange fees. Since I always travel in the Summer, I have learned that if I buy a weeks contract, be sure to get summer high season week.  If I get something in Virginia, I can go there occasionally since its within 6 hour driving distance. I have also learned that I should keep my eyes open for an RCI points contract BUT the points can't be used in II.  It will restrict just to RCI.  So, if II gives a higher trade value for The Colonies, I will not qualify for it if I own RCI points contract. I am not sure how much I care about Interval but it does remove it as an option.  
Based on my original post, nothing has really changed much.  Here is what I am looking for: 

1. I want to pay ONLY 1 MFee per year and be able to get 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom in Orlando area with it. That is TRULY the ultimate goal.
2. Along with reason1, I do not want to pay more than $1500/year. That $1500 has to include: MFees, trade fees, RCI/II membership fee
3. I want to be able to trade into DECENT resorts. I may not get Hiltons, Marriotts ALWAYS but have strong enough Trade Power to see them occasionally.

So basically I still have the same idea as when I started this thread. I have not been discouraged or turned away from Massanutten or The Colonies. You all have given me ideas and suggestions to consider. But it seems the biggest decision is _*weeks contract vs. points contract. *_There are a few things out there now, but I think the better deals have gone by. I have to keep my eyes open for the next one.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 30, 2020)

This is available for bidding on ebay right now. Regal Vista, 4 bedroom, week 47, 151000 points per year








						151,000 RCI Points Regal Vistas @ Massanutten! Free 2020 Usage! Free Transfer!  | eBay
					

Regal Vistas at Massanutten. 47 (RCI Points). Recorded Deed / Transfer Fee / RCI MTA. Failure to do so may result in a delayed or cancelled transfer. Week #  Fixed / Float. Unit #  Fixed / Float. Resort Policies.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 30, 2020)

@TamaraQT  I have had for a  few months a 4 BR platinum Regal Vistas at Massanutten (178k points per year)  and I am impressed with how much juice I can squeeze from it. Time sharing is indeed about being flexible but you do not have to  compromise in quality and fortunately for you there is plenty of inventory in Orlando most of the time. Specific to your question, I can see Hilton at Seaworld for this summer  some 2 BR and 3 BR at 23500 points (discounted), others at 73,000 points, the most expensive are 94,000 points . 
Hilton Park Soleil ranges from 7500 points (!) to 76500 all for  2 BR. 
To me any number of points between 150k-180k per year should be more than enough for you especially since when you book any discounted vacation you will save the balance for the next years.
An additional benefit of the RCI points reservations is that the exchange fee is the same for 7-13 nights (when 13 nights are available) so you can pay only one fee and stay for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 1, 2020)

Goldi said:


> This is available for bidding on ebay right now. Regal Vista, 4 bedroom, week 47, 151000 points per year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am watching that one. It looks like a good deal !!!!


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 1, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> @TamaraQT  I have had for a  few months a 4 BR platinum Regal Vistas at Massanutten (178k points per year)  and I am impressed with how much juice I can squeeze from it. Time sharing is indeed about being flexible but you do not have to  compromise in quality and fortunately for you there is plenty of inventory in Orlando most of the time. Specific to your question, I can see Hilton at Seaworld for this summer  some 2 BR and 3 BR at 23500 points (discounted), others at 73,000 points, the most expensive are 94,000 points .
> Hilton Park Soleil ranges from 7500 points (!) to 76500 all for  2 BR.
> To me any number of points between 150k-180k per year should be more than enough for you especially since when you book any discounted vacation you will save the balance for the next years.
> An additional benefit of the RCI points reservations is that the exchange fee is the same for 7-13 nights (when 13 nights are available) so you can pay only one fee and stay for almost 2 weeks.



Thanks for breaking the point system down. Looking at your numbers makes it more clear to me on WHY I really should consider "points" instead of weeks.  Others here have tried to get me to consider points and saying I would be happier. NOW I see why. Because if had 150k points, I can stay at Hilton SeaWorld in a 2 bedroom for less than 75k per week and still have points left over.  I could afford to stay there for 2 weeks!!!  Now with RCI points, I couldn't use Interval International. But that is ok, because I can buy a weeks contract later if that becomes an issue.  I have a better understanding now. So I won't AVOID a points contract any more.  I think it still makes sense to buy a timeshare outside of Orlando because of the MFees. I can save a few hundred a year if I buy outside of Orlando and just trade into it.  Thanks so much everybody for all your help.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 1, 2020)

Goldi said:


> This is available for bidding on ebay right now. Regal Vista, 4 bedroom, week 47, 151000 points per year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait...I have a question.  This is deeded as week #47. Will this make a difference because I usually travel between weeks 26-34(summer). Will the deeded week #47 impact my selection to travel during high season? Or is a week #47 considered a high season since its within ski season at that resort?  Will it matter?  If anyone has any experience with this, please feel free to chime in.  Does it matter in the point system to travel outside of your deeded week? Will my points be sufficient to travel during weeks 26-34 if my deeded week is 47??  Thanks.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 1, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Wait...I have a question.  This is deeded as week #47. Will this make a difference because I usually travel between weeks 26-34(summer). Will the deeded week #47 impact my selection to travel during high season? Or is a week #47 considered a high season since its within ski season at that resort?  Will it matter?  If anyone has any experience with this, please feel free to chime in.  Does it matter in the point system to travel outside of your deeded week? Will my points be sufficient to travel during weeks 26-34 if my deeded week is 47??  Thanks.



The deeded week number affects the number of points the ownership gets.  I believe the summer months at Massanutten get better points; @DannyTS is getting 178K for the same MF that you would be getting 151K for.  He could chime in with which week he owns or you can ask him.  This ownership would put you at about .65 cents per point, though, which isn't bad.

As far as the affect of the deeded week on your usage goes, it really only sets what week you can reserve without additional charge through RCI back at your home resort.  For this ownership, you could reserve either a 2 BR Regal Vista or a 4 BR Regal Vista unit during week 47 between 12 and 13 months prior to check in; you can reserve closer if it's still available.  Outside of week 47 it would cost $50 to  reserve a week at your home resort using your ownership.  You could also exchange into other resorts in the Vacation Village grouping for  a discount, though I don't remember what that is.  However, Massanutten always seems to have exchanges available because there are a lot of units there, so it's typically easy to get an extra vacation (bonus) week for just the exchange fee using a certificate given to retail purchasers at Massanutten - those bonus weeks seem to transfer with the ownership.  Because of that, there isn't really a good reason to use your ownership to go back to Massanutten.  (BTW, you can generally find something to use the bonus week for in Orlando.)  Also, if you get this one and the RCI account doesn't include the bonus week, contact someone who owns there to figure out how to get RCI to set it up properly for you so that it is there.


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 1, 2020)

@TamaraQT  This is the RCI points chart for Regal Vistas. For what you need, the week number only matters because of the number of points for that week.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 1, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> @TamaraQT  This is the RCI points chart for Regal Vistas. For what you need, the week number only matters because of the number of points for that week.
> View attachment 22754


Based on the chart, the weeks 26-31 will serve me better and gives me more points so more flexibility. Wow...thanks...I am learning so much.  I think I do prefer the higher points than lower.  The 151k may be sufficient, but it doesn't satisfy my travel window. I am sure I can "make do" or make it work, but why settle. I need either a weeks contract with a deeded high season week, or a points contract that includes the week spread that I like to travel which will give me more points!!


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 1, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Based on the chart, the weeks 26-31 will serve me better and gives me more points so more flexibility. Wow...thanks...I am learning so much.  I think I do prefer the higher points than lower.  The 151k may be sufficient, but it doesn't satisfy my travel window. I am sure I can "make do" or make it work, but why settle. I need either a weeks contract with a deeded high season week, or a points contract that includes the week spread that I like to travel which will give me more points!!


If I were you I would not buy a weeks contract, you do not see all the inventory. Also you can transfer RCI points from another member if you need some extra. Wait for a good contract, it will eventually come. I would not discount totally though the one on Ebay now, it is still a great number of points. It is probably in the top 5% of cheap RCI points.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks @Eric B . Now lets see....if I have points for week #47 and I want to travel week #30 I will pay $50 to stay at my home resort or at any Vacation Village resort?  What is the fee if I want to travel week #30 to a resort in Orlando area that is NOT part of the Vacation Village family?  Also, will the 151k points be enough to get me 2-2bedrooms in Orlando at a nice resort?  Do I chance it with a 151k points contract and HOPE I can get good resorts for the weeks I want to travel? Or do I hold out and wait for a 178k contract and KNOW it will get me what I want and where I want? It seems a 178k contract will satisfy what I am looking for at the home resort and Orlando.  But what are the chances of another one coming up? It sounds like a points contract is better after all. I guess anything else, I would have to MAKE IT WORK, and I don't know if I should buy less than what I REALLY want.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 1, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> If I were you I would not buy a weeks contract, you do not see all the inventory. Also you can transfer RCI points from another member if you need some extra. Wait for a good contract, it will eventually come. I would not discount totally though the one on Ebay now, it is still a great number of points. It is probably in the top 5% of cheap RCI points.


Thanks. I think waiting makes sense. I may regret letting this one get away but I am learning so much. If I buy and don't really understand, I may regret it. So its best I buy when I know if the purchase will really fit my wants and needs. The contracts for weeks come in inventory more often than points. So I am really going to have be diligent in watching for exactly what I want.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 1, 2020)

*Exchange Vacations **USD (Call Center/RCI.com)*Home Week Reservation (7 nights)No ChargeHome Resort Reservation (7 nights)$50RCI Points Reservation 14 nights +$288RCI Points Reservation: 7-13 nights$209RCI Points Reservation 6 nights$199RCI Points Reservation: 5 nights$179RCI Points Reservation 4 nights$139RCI Points Reservation: 3 nights$109RCI Points Reservation 2 nights$79RCI Points Reservation: 1 night$59RCI Weeks Reservation (7 nights)$239

The $50 fe is just home resort, which would be Regal Vistas for the one you're considering.  A week at an Orlando resort would either be $239 if it's an RCI weeks one or $209 if it's a points one - you could get two weeks for $288 if it's a points resort.

Right now as an example, there are RCI weeks 2 BR at Sheraton Vistana Resort for 68,000 RCI points in 2021 week 30 and 31.  Exchanging there using the Regal Vista 151K contract would cost $239/week plus 68K/151K*$985 = $682.58 or so per week.  You'd wind up with 15K leftover and you can generally find reduced weeks going for 7,500 points on short notice (that's the case right now for weeks 30 & 31 at the same resort); for those weeks, it would be $239 + 15K/151K*$985 = $336.85.  I also see the same resort available with the Vacation Village certificate in my account for 2 BR weeks in early July, which would just cost $239 - that might be influenced by the COVID situation, though.  (Just noticed I could get a 3 BR Worldmark Reunion week with the certificate, too; that's Orlando area for you.)


----------



## Goldi (Jul 1, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Thanks. I am watching that one. It looks like a good deal !!!!



The maintenance fees listed in the ebay advertisement are incorrect. They are $1030 for 2020.
Maintenance fees for 2019 were $985.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 1, 2020)

The home resort reservation rate ($50) also has to be booked during the home resort reservation window.  I think it is 12-11 months in advance.  If you book your home resort (points inventory only) outside of that window, you pay the regular exchange rate.  You do not get a discount for a points reservation at the other affiliate resorts.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 1, 2020)

Eric B said:


> *Exchange Vacations **USD (Call Center/RCI.com)*Home Week Reservation (7 nights)No ChargeHome Resort Reservation (7 nights)$50RCI Points Reservation 14 nights +$288RCI Points Reservation: 7-13 nights$209RCI Points Reservation 6 nights$199RCI Points Reservation: 5 nights$179RCI Points Reservation 4 nights$139RCI Points Reservation: 3 nights$109RCI Points Reservation 2 nights$79RCI Points Reservation: 1 night$59RCI Weeks Reservation (7 nights)$239
> 
> The $50 fe is just home resort, which would be Regal Vistas for the one you're considering.  A week at an Orlando resort would either be $239 if it's an RCI weeks one or $209 if it's a points one - you could get two weeks for $288 if it's a points resort.
> 
> Right now as an example, there are RCI weeks 2 BR at Sheraton Vistana Resort for 68,000 RCI points in 2021 week 30 and 31.  Exchanging there using the Regal Vista 151K contract would cost $239/week plus 68K/151K*$985 = $682.58 or so per week.  You'd wind up with 15K leftover and you can generally find reduced weeks going for 7,500 points on short notice (that's the case right now for weeks 30 & 31 at the same resort); for those weeks, it would be $239 + 15K/151K*$985 = $336.85.  I also see the same resort available with the Vacation Village certificate in my account for 2 BR weeks in early July, which would just cost $239 - that might be influenced by the COVID situation, though.  (Just noticed I could get a 3 BR Worldmark Reunion week with the certificate, too; that's Orlando area for you.)


Thanks for the chart !!!! I also love the way you broke down those 151k points. So should I try for the 151k contract or hold out for the larger 178k contract? My only hesitation at this point is the COVID situation. Availability and points may work with 151k now. But when its over will I still see reasonable selections? I really like the way you did this for me. Points really seem to give more options. I guess I could make the same thing work for weeks too but I would need a strong week.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 1, 2020)

That's something you'll have to figure out for yourself.  Another source to look at is Timeshare Nation; it's an outlet for brokers willing to transfer an ownership free including the transfer fees, etc.  I picked up a WorldMark account from their recently.  They post their inventory on Google Documents at:






						Bulk List Inventory - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




That link goes to the RCI Points inventory, but doesn't look like it has been updated lately; the sort by state and sort by resort tabs are more current.  It does give you a look at what different weeks at different resorts get you in RCI points, though.


----------



## Goldi (Jul 1, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Thanks for the chart !!!! I also love the way you broke down those 151k points. So should I try for the 151k contract or hold out for the larger 178k contract? My only hesitation at this point is the COVID situation. Availability and points may work with 151k now. But when its over will I still see reasonable selections? I really like the way you did this for me. Points really seem to give more options. I guess I could make the same thing work for weeks too but I would need a strong week.


I would go for the 151K points. Both the 151K and 178K points are rare.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 1, 2020)

Goldi said:


> I would go for the 151K points. Both the 151K and 178K points are rare.


It is definitely a good deal. But I may not win that bid. There are 11 bids on it and two days left to go. If I dont get this one, I will find something now that I know what I am looking for as far as a points contract. We will see.


----------



## Goldi (Jul 1, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> It is definitely a good deal. But I may not win that bid. There are 11 bids on it and two days left to go. If I dont get this one, I will find something now that I know what I am looking for as far as a points contract. We will see.


Good luck!


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks. The highest bid was $570 last time I looked. So it was definitely a good deal. But it is out of my budget range. Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jul 4, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Thanks. The highest bid was $570 last time I looked. So it was definitely a good deal. But it is out of my budget range. Oh well. Maybe next time.


30 minutes to go, $642 now. It will sell much higher than that I predict. The more experience ebay buyers only bid in the last minute/seconds to avoid lifting the price prematurely. Some also use automatic bidding sites that bid for them in the very last seconds. I used them few times and it worked quite well. 

Even so, I do not see how this is out of your budget range. The deal comes with free transfer and free 2020 so over $1500 in savings. You have to make a budget for the next 5-10 years and take into consideration upfront cost, MF and exchange fees, divide by the number of expected vacations and then compare with what you are paying now. The upfront cost is actually the smallest part in the long run. If you are not ahead by buying, continue to rent. I did all my calculations for my family and we are better off by owning but it depends a lot on where you want to go, unit size, how often etc.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jul 4, 2020)

it was sold for $1730









						151,000 RCI Points Regal Vistas @ Massanutten! Free 2020 Usage! Free Transfer!  | eBay
					

Regal Vistas at Massanutten. 47 (RCI Points). Recorded Deed / Transfer Fee / RCI MTA. Failure to do so may result in a delayed or cancelled transfer. Week #  Fixed / Float. Unit #  Fixed / Float. Resort Policies.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 4, 2020)

Yellowfin said:


> 30 minutes to go, $642 now. It will sell much higher than that I predict. The more experience ebay buyers only bid in the last minute/seconds to avoid lifting the price prematurely. Some also use automatic bidding sites that bid for them in the very last seconds. I used them few times and it worked quite well.



I can see that, I was very surprised at it going for that much. Which tells me that "points' are definitely the way to go



Yellowfin said:


> *Even so, I do not see how this is out of your budget range. *


Do you know MY budget range? Or are you reflecting off YOUR budget range and your opinion?



Yellowfin said:


> *The deal comes with free transfer and free 2020 so over $1500 in savings*.


I realize what is included in the purchase. I do know it is a great value. But I am not so obsessed.



Yellowfin said:


> *You have to make a budget for the next 5-10 years *


My vacation needs will change in the next 5 years and I don't feel the need to plan/budget my vacation over a 10 year span. A lot in life can change in 5-10 years. No one expected COVID and it's impact. Or was YOUR 5-10 year plan COVID proof?



Yellowfin said:


> *take into consideration upfront cost, MF and exchange fees, divide by the number of expected vacations and then compare with what you are paying now. *


Exactly why I came HERE for help with my RESEARCHING and decision making.  It's why others have suggested I *'consider' *a points contract instead of weeks. 



Yellowfin said:


> *I did all my calculations for my family and we are better off by owning but it depends a lot on where you want to go, unit size, how often etc.*


Good for you for doing ALL the calculations for YOUR family.   I am trying to do the same for mine based on what works for us.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 4, 2020)

Yellowfin said:


> it was sold for $1730
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said....out of my budget range.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 4, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Do you own a timeshare somewhere? You should know that timeshare maintenance fees only increase over time so if $1700 is out of the budget, don't buy a timeshare. Much easier to rent or even use RCI Last Calls.



I used to own a timeshare, and the MFees were NOT $1700 a year and I had a 3 bedroom. If you read the previous comments in this thread, I am looking at Massanutten resorts  BECAUSE the MFees on a 4 bedroom is LESS THAN $1000 a year and I can get 2 vacations by splitting it into 2bedroom units.  Why would I want to pay $1700 when I can buy in Orlando for less than $50. I REFUSE to get into a contract that has MFees over 1200/yr for a 2 bedroom because I can rent for less.   BELIEVE IT OR NOT, there are plenty of timeshare owners who pay less than $1700 to purchase and far less than that in MFees.  But while I am on the subject, who are YOU to tell me not to buy because YOU don't think I should if I am not willing to buy for $1700 to purchase one. Maybe I can't purchase certain ones that are over my budget but it doesn't mean I shouldn't buy one at all. Such arrogant attitudes. I see TUG has really changed. Maybe I am not "welcomed" to be here anymore even though I have been a member since 2009!!!  Now people who are members for less than 5 years have an entitlement and arrogant attitude to tell people what to do instead of offering suggestions. Besides what you said, its how you said it. Wow.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jul 4, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I can see that, I was very surprised at it going for that much. Which tells me that "points' are definitely the way to go
> 
> 
> Do you know MY budget range? Or are you reflecting off YOUR budget range and your opinion?
> ...


Absolutely nothing wrong with saving money. What I would personally do and I think it would work based on everything I know about RCI and the Orlando market: I would get a cheap (free) RCI points or weeks contract. Say 49,000 EOY Grandview, maintenece fees approx 200 dollars per year. You may even get one year of points free. I would only use those points for last minute bookings like the ones we mentioned before. Your cost per week (2 BR in a  nice resort) is probably going to be under 300-500 dollars all in. If you do not find the right dates or a good discounted deal or a cheap getaway in RCI you can just rent from an owner as you have done already and save the points for the next year. In Orlando you will always find deals both from RCI and to rent from owners.
If not, you can continue to rent which is always a good option.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 4, 2020)

I wasn't bidding but did watch the listing. Did one of you Tuggers get it?


----------



## Yellowfin (Jul 4, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I can see that, I was very surprised at it going for that much. Which tells me that "points' are definitely the way to go
> 
> 
> Do you know MY budget range? Or are you reflecting off YOUR budget range and your opinion?
> ...



I was personally tricked by the fact you said you did not want 151k points, you preferred 178k points a year. The way the resale market works with the point systems like RCI, HGVC etc, the lower the maintenance fees per point, the higher the resale price. As you mention,  nobody wants to pay 1700 dollars MF for the same number of points if they can pay 1000 at another resort or season so the cheaper points generators are in high demand and they cost money even if 95% of the timeshares do not even sell for $1.The cheap points generators save you money in the long run but if you do not know if you are going to need a timeshare in 5 years, better not to buy one at all.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 5, 2020)

Very astute observation informed by economic reality .... however the resale market for for the high point Massanutten properties is small and there is a lack of awareness. A couple of people on this thread got some real bargains on RCI points at Massanutten. If you have patience and watch eBay, there are opportunities to get great deals under the radar. But you may need to play the game for a year or two to get such an opportunity. 




Yellowfin said:


> The way the resale market works with the point systems like RCI, HGVC etc, the lower the maintenance fees per point, the higher the resale price. As you mention,  nobody wants to pay 1700 dollars MF for the same number of points if they can pay 1000 at another resort or season so the cheaper points generators are in high demand and they cost money even if 95% of the timeshares do not even sell for $1.The cheap points generators save you money in the long run but if you do not know if you are going to need a timeshare in 5 years, better not to buy one at all.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jul 5, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Very astute observation informed by economic reality .... however the resale market for for the high point Massanutten properties is small and there is a lack of awareness. A couple of people on this thread got some real bargains on RCI points at Massanutten. If you have patience and watch eBay, there are opportunities to get great deals under the radar. But you may need to play the game for a year or two to get such an opportunity.


I agree with you 100% based on what I have seen in the past. At the same time,  Regal Vistas seem to be getting much more exposure than a year or two ago. The last few platinum units I have seen on the market (very few indeed) were not exactly cheap, even on Ebay because they attracted much more attention and because they are really great in terms of MF/point. The days when some of them were acquired for a song may be gone. 

I will have to add that sometimes waiting for the "perfect" price is only worth it if you do not pay more or a lot more for your vacations through the regular channels (renting from owners, Expedia etc) before you actually become an owner. If you save 300 or even 800 dollars on the price of your timeshare by waiting and you pay more for your next vacation  is not a good deal in the end. This is particularity true for the high value exchanges you may get by owning.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 5, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Thanks for the chart !!!! I also love the way you broke down those 151k points. So should I try for the 151k contract or hold out for the larger 178k contract? My only hesitation at this point is the COVID situation. Availability and points may work with 151k now. But when its over will I still see reasonable selections? I really like the way you did this for me. Points really seem to give more options. I guess I could make the same thing work for weeks too but I would need a strong week.


Depending on how long you want to hold out for. 178K is perfect. I scored a 178K every other year unit that is divided as 89K every year regal vista. DVC comes up for 85K and under. If I can ever score two one bedrooms in the same week I’ll use the current year and borrow the next. I only got the massanutten regal vista points for DVC, or if something comes up i can’t pass on. The maint fee is low and the points are much better than weeks. If I want to get rid of it I’m sure I can walk away with a great sale price. It’s one of the higher point contracts in RCI.  Def go points over weeks!

I saw you noted the regal vista 4 bedroom is under 1000MF. I think my MF Bill was 1080 around there. Plus there is the most likely case it will increase each year. While it’s low now, it may not be so in the coming years. It’s still a great value considering. keep looking you may score a regal vista at a good price.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 5, 2020)

@TamaraQT heres is a 4 bedroom every other year internally exchanged as a 2 bedroom annually. Basically it’s a 2 bedroom unit









						REGAL VISTA AT MASSANUTTEN  2 BEDROOM TIMESHARE FOR SALE!  | eBay
					

REGAL VISTAS AT MASSANUTTEN. The two most common forms of usage are Annual (every year) and Biennial (every other year). Unit Size: 2 Bedroom / 2 Bath. 2 BEDROOM ODD YEAR. (Per Estoppel Owner Gets 2 Bedroom Annual).



					www.ebay.com
				




this may get you 2 units a year. Don’t forget with points you can bank and borrow as long as you prepay the maint fee. Something like this may be great since it’s not a burden financially each year. Plus, if you can score weeks on sale for 23K points in Orlando it’s even better than what you were looking for.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Plus, if you can score weeks on sale for 23K points in Orlando it’s even better than what you were looking for.


If its a weeks contract, how can I pay for them with points? How does that work?


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Depending on how long you want to hold out for. 178K is perfect. I scored a 178K every other year unit that is divided as 89K every year regal vista. DVC comes up for 85K and under. If I can ever score two one bedrooms in the same week I’ll use the current year and borrow the next. I only got the massanutten regal vista points for DVC, or if something comes up i can’t pass on. The maint fee is low and the points are much better than weeks. If I want to get rid of it I’m sure I can walk away with a great sale price. It’s one of the higher point contracts in RCI.  Def go points over weeks!
> 
> I saw you noted the regal vista 4 bedroom is under 1000MF. I think my MF Bill was 1080 around there. Plus there is the most likely case it will increase each year. While it’s low now, it may not be so in the coming years. It’s still a great value considering. keep looking you may score a regal vista at a good price.



Yes, I wish I could score a 178point contract but I realize that may be difficult. I am now beginning to understand how more valuable a points contract is compared to a weeks contract. But I am going to kind of rehash what I am trying to do with my FUTURE timeshare purchase.  I want a 4 bedroom that I can exchange into 2-2bedroom units. I am intending to use this mainly for the purpose of trading into Orlando for now. We usually stay in Orlando for at least 2-3 weeks and we need a 2bedroom unit size for each week. We have a teen daughter and require the space for her and a guest.  So having 4 bedrooms and dividing it into 2 units, will cover 2 full weeks of vacation. A weeks contract will work for us. Now if we buy points, it will work and also provide more flexibility. Excess points will help extend our vacation times with minimal financial impact. I do understand that. But doesn't RCI also offer "Getaways" for people with weeks contracts? We PREFER to stay at different resorts in Orlando over that 2-3 week period anyway. Only twice in the last 12 years did we ever spend 2 full weeks at the same resort. Orlando is FULL of options so why limit to only one resort per year. Therefore, I prefer to own a timeshare at a resort that has good trading power to pull some of the more 'desirable' resorts. 

I do regret not getting the 4bdrm @ The Colonies week 31. It was listed for only $1 and didn't receive any bids. Even if the annual MFees were a bit over $1000 it was still worth it. I have learned that the resort does trade well. And since I usually travel between mid July and late August, it would have worked perfectly for us.  I know Regal Vistas is another one that does well. I am not so sure about trade power of Woodstone or the Summit. If anyone has any insight on their trade power, please chime in. Williamsburg Plantation trade power isn't too bad either and they also offer 4 bedroom units.  Anyway, I think I would be ok with a weeks contract for now, as long as I can get 2 weeks a year from it. I know points provide more flexibility but are hard to come by. I prefer Virginia because it is within driving distance and they are close to Busch Gardens/Water Country. We spend more time at Busch Gardens, SeaWorld, and their waterparks when we go to Orlando. We are not BIG Disney fans. But I know having points may give us the benefit of Disney resorts. Anyway. I appreciate the help and insight. I am looking avidly everyday on eBay, TUG and Redweek. If I see another weeks contract for an annual 4 bedroom I will try for it. If I see a points contract, I will try for it. I lean more towards Virginia Resorts because they have 4 bedroom units for low annual MFees which is very uncommon, but work for my vacation needs.   Thanks everybody.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 6, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Yes, I wish I could score a 178point contract but I realize that may be difficult. I am now beginning to understand how more valuable a points contract is compared to a weeks contract. But I am going to kind of rehash what I am trying to do with my FUTURE timeshare purchase.  I want a 4 bedroom that I can exchange into 2-2bedroom units. I am intending to use this mainly for the purpose of trading into Orlando for now. We usually stay in Orlando for at least 2-3 weeks and we need a 2bedroom unit size for each week. We have a teen daughter and require the space for her and a guest.  So having 4 bedrooms and dividing it into 2 units, will cover 2 full weeks of vacation. A weeks contract will work for us. Now if we buy points, it will work and also provide more flexibility. Excess points will help extend our vacation times with minimal financial impact. I do understand that. But doesn't RCI also offer "Getaways" for people with weeks contracts? We PREFER to stay at different resorts in Orlando over that 2-3 week period anyway. Only twice in the last 12 years did we ever spend 2 full weeks at the same resort. Orlando is FULL of options so why limit to only one resort per year. Therefore, I prefer to own a timeshare at a resort that has good trading power to pull some of the more 'desirable' resorts.
> 
> I do regret not getting the 4bdrm @ The Colonies week 31. It was listed for only $1 and didn't receive any bids. Even if the annual MFees were a bit over $1000 it was still worth it. I have learned that the resort does trade well. And since I usually travel between mid July and late August, it would have worked perfectly for us.  I know Regal Vistas is another one that does well. I am not so sure about trade power of Woodstone or the Summit. If anyone has any insight on their trade power, please chime in. Williamsburg Plantation trade power isn't too bad either and they also offer 4 bedroom units.  Anyway, I think I would be ok with a weeks contract for now, as long as I can get 2 weeks a year from it. I know points provide more flexibility but are hard to come by. I prefer Virginia because it is within driving distance and they are close to Busch Gardens/Water Country. We spend more time at Busch Gardens, SeaWorld, and their waterparks when we go to Orlando. We are not BIG Disney fans. But I know having points may give us the benefit of Disney resorts. Anyway. I appreciate the help and insight. I am looking avidly everyday on eBay, TUG and Redweek. If I see another weeks contract for an annual 4 bedroom I will try for it. If I see a points contract, I will try for it. I lean more towards Virginia Resorts because they have 4 bedroom units for low annual MFees which is very uncommon, but work for my vacation needs.   Thanks everybody.


I’m not familiar with the weeks ownership with RCI in regards to turning a 4 bedroom into 2 -2 bedrooms. If that doable then maybe a 4 bedroom regal vista non “weeks” ownership may work for you. I can only speak to my Vistana ownership and the membership I have with Interval with that account and I can get Orlando “getaways” pretty inexpensive.

woodstone has 137K contracts which may be good. The nice thing about points is, you may be able to turn it into multiple week trips when you get rooms on sale.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’m not familiar with the weeks ownership with RCI in regards to turning a 4 bedroom into 2 -2 bedrooms. If that doable then maybe a 4 bedroom regal vista non “weeks” ownership may work for you. I can only speak to my Vistana ownership and the membership I have with Interval with that account and I can get Orlando “getaways” pretty inexpensive.
> 
> woodstone has 137K contracts which may be good. The nice thing about points is, you may be able to turn it into multiple week trips when you get rooms on sale.



I "THINK" if you have an ANNUAL 4bedroom, you can split it into 2-2bedroom units resulting in 2 weeks of vacation a year. If it is a 4bedroom with an EOY contract, then you only get one week per year in a 2 bedroom unit. I travel for 2-3weeks at once in the summer months so a 4 bedroom annual will work better for me.  I thought RCI offered getaways or 'extra vacations' for weeks owners too. I think the fee is somewhere in the neighborhood of $230-250 for a week.  If they do, then I can work with a 4 bedroom annual to get 2 weeks from that, and then use "extra vacations/getaways" to use for an extra week. RCI does offer 'extra vacations/getaways' to weeks owners right??? Or am I mistaken on that??

I am noticing that the 4 bedroom units in Virginia are becoming scarce as they used to be plentiful. I better grab something whether its weeks or points. If I can grab points, that would be great. If I can only get weeks, its not the worst thing in the world. As long as its a good week in a 4 bedroom, I can make it work.  If anyone has suggestions for websites for legitimate Timeshare purchases, please let me know. So far I am looking at eBay,TUG, Redweek & Timeshare Nation. If there are others out there that are safe for purchases please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’m not familiar with the weeks ownership with RCI in regards to turning a 4 bedroom into 2 -2 bedrooms. If that doable then maybe a 4 bedroom regal vista non “weeks” ownership may work for you. I can only speak to my Vistana ownership and the membership I have with Interval with that account and I can get Orlando “getaways” pretty inexpensive.
> 
> woodstone has 137K contracts which may be good. The nice thing about points is, you may be able to turn it into multiple week trips when you get rooms on sale.





TamaraQT said:


> I "THINK" if you have an ANNUAL 4bedroom, you can split it into 2-2bedroom units resulting in 2 weeks of vacation. If it is a 4bedroom with an EOY contract, then you only get a 2 bedroom unit per year. Which means only 1 week of vacation.  That would not be ideal for my needs since I travel for 2-3weeks at once in the summer months.  I thought RCI offered getaways or 'extra vacations' for weeks owners too. I think the fee is somewhere in the neighborhood of $230-250 for a week.  If they do, then I can work with a 4 bedroom annual to get 2 weeks from that, and then use "extra vacations/getaways" to use for an extra week. RCI does offer 'extra vacations/getaways' to weeks owners right???



The 4 BR Regal Vista units are lock offs that split what is essentially a duplex of two 2 BR homes in half.  The contract on eBay for the 2 BR Regal Vista is in points according to the listing and gets half of 151,000 points every year, or 75,500 points.  The way Massanutten sells these types of units is not as a "native" 2 BR every year contract, but instead as a 4 BR LO EOY contract with an "internal exchange" for half of the unit from the year that is written into the contract to the other year to make it effectively an annual contract.  They charge an extra $50 annually for that as a part of the MF, so this one would be a slightly more expensive point generator than the 151,000 point/year one that just sold.

All of the Massanutten resorts that have 4 BR units are lock offs; with some of them (Summit and Woodstone) one half is a partial kitchen and the other is a full kitchen - with Regal Vistas both halves have full kitchens.  With Massanutten, whether or not it is in weeks, they typically provide a "trading power boost" that is a weeks deposit with between a few months and a year and a half left on it that is worth between 8 and 22 TPUs for paying your MF early.  Vacation Village also has "extra vacation" certificates, which I mentioned earlier; you would probably get one with an ownership there (@CPNY - if you don't have a Vacation Village or Massanutten certificate listed on your offers in RCI, PM me and I'll tell you how to get RCI to set it up properly).  Periodically Vacation Village will give you another week at one of the other VV resorts for just the cost of an exchange fee, too.

I used to have a Woodstone 4 BR LO in RCI points, but decided that I would rather use it as a PIC with Wyndham or an exchange plus with WorldMark, so I took it out of the RCI points program.  It hasn't bothered me a bit; there are some resorts you can only get in points, but, conversely, there are some that only show up in weeks.  I kind of wonder why that's the case, but a few years ago I scored a Grand Luxxe 2 BR Spa in weeks that wasn't available in points and I periodically see Solaz in weeks but not points.  I have another resort in RCI points and I can PFD another 2 BR I have to get points if I need them, or I can book RCI points units through my Wyndham account, which has additional resorts/room types that aren't available in RCI weeks or points through the Wyndham RCI portal (e.g., 2 BR units at Sirena del Mar in Cabo).  IMHO, any of the resorts @TamaraQT has been looking at would work and get two or more Orlando 2 BR weeks, it's just a matter of figuring out how and at what cost.


----------



## twise625 (Jul 6, 2020)

Why not contact the ebay seller of the Colonies listing you were interested in and see if it is still available? If they did not get any bids, chances are they will be relisting it


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 7, 2020)

twise625 said:


> Why not contact the ebay seller of the Colonies listing you were interested in and see if it is still available? If they did not get any bids, chances are they will be relisting it


Great idea. Let me try. I will let you all know what type of response I get. Thanks for the suggestions and feedback. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 7, 2020)

Eric B said:


> The 4 BR Regal Vista units are lock offs that split what is essentially a duplex of two 2 BR homes in half.  The contract on eBay for the 2 BR Regal Vista is in points according to the listing and gets half of 151,000 points every year, or 75,500 points.  The way Massanutten sells these types of units is not as a "native" 2 BR every year contract, but instead as a 4 BR LO EOY contract with an "internal exchange" for half of the unit from the year that is written into the contract to the other year to make it effectively an annual contract.  They charge an extra $50 annually for that as a part of the MF, so this one would be a slightly more expensive point generator than the 151,000 point/year one that just sold.
> 
> All of the Massanutten resorts that have 4 BR units are lock offs; with some of them (Summit and Woodstone) one half is a partial kitchen and the other is a full kitchen - with Regal Vistas both halves have full kitchens.  With Massanutten, whether or not it is in weeks, they typically provide a "trading power boost" that is a weeks deposit with between a few months and a year and a half left on it that is worth between 8 and 22 TPUs for paying your MF early.  Vacation Village also has "extra vacation" certificates, which I mentioned earlier; you would probably get one with an ownership there (@CPNY - if you don't have a Vacation Village or Massanutten certificate listed on your offers in RCI, PM me and I'll tell you how to get RCI to set it up properly).  Periodically Vacation Village will give you another week at one of the other VV resorts for just the cost of an exchange fee, too.
> 
> I used to have a Woodstone 4 BR LO in RCI points, but decided that I would rather use it as a PIC with Wyndham or an exchange plus with WorldMark, so I took it out of the RCI points program.  It hasn't bothered me a bit; there are some resorts you can only get in points, but, conversely, there are some that only show up in weeks.  I kind of wonder why that's the case, but a few years ago I scored a Grand Luxxe 2 BR Spa in weeks that wasn't available in points and I periodically see Solaz in weeks but not points.  I have another resort in RCI points and I can PFD another 2 BR I have to get points if I need them, or I can book RCI points units through my Wyndham account, which has additional resorts/room types that aren't available in RCI weeks or points through the Wyndham RCI portal (e.g., 2 BR units at Sirena del Mar in Cabo).  IMHO, any of the resorts @TamaraQT has been looking at would work and get two or more Orlando 2 BR weeks, it's just a matter of figuring out how and at what cost.


Ok...i think.   You give me so much info and detail. Its appreciated. As suggested, I am reaching out to see if that Colonies contract that didn't sell is still available. Wish me luck.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 7, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> I "THINK" if you have an ANNUAL 4bedroom, you can split it into 2-2bedroom units resulting in 2 weeks of vacation a year. If it is a 4bedroom with an EOY contract, then you only get one week per year in a 2 bedroom unit. I travel for 2-3weeks at once in the summer months so a 4 bedroom annual will work better for me.  I thought RCI offered getaways or 'extra vacations' for weeks owners too. I think the fee is somewhere in the neighborhood of $230-250 for a week.  If they do, then I can work with a 4 bedroom annual to get 2 weeks from that, and then use "extra vacations/getaways" to use for an extra week. RCI does offer 'extra vacations/getaways' to weeks owners right??? Or am I mistaken on that??
> 
> I am noticing that the 4 bedroom units in Virginia are becoming scarce as they used to be plentiful. I better grab something whether its weeks or points. If I can grab points, that would be great. If I can only get weeks, its not the worst thing in the world. As long as its a good week in a 4 bedroom, I can make it work.  If anyone has suggestions for websites for legitimate Timeshare purchases, please let me know. So far I am looking at eBay,TUG, Redweek & Timeshare Nation. If there are others out there that are safe for purchases please let me know. Thanks.


I like the 4 bedroom every other as a 2 bedroom annual. The one at 75,500 is a good amount of points. You can probably squeeze two weeks out of that, just not sure if you’ll get two 2 bedrooms out of that every year, I guess it depends on the resort and It’s tough to check now since availability isn’t “normal” due to covid. For example, i see DVC for the whole month of Sept. you usually never see that! Don’t be in too much of a rush!


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 7, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I like the 4 bedroom every other as a 2 bedroom annual. The one at 75,500 is a good amount of points. You can probably squeeze two weeks out of that, just not sure if you’ll get two 2 bedrooms out of that every year, I guess it depends on the resort and It’s tough to check now since availability isn’t “normal” due to covid. For example, i see DVC for the whole month of Sept. you usually never see that! Don’t be in too much of a rush!


So I will not see availability DVC if I have a "weeks" contract? I can only get DVC using RCI points?  Is that correct? I want to be sure I am clear on that.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 7, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Great idea. Let me try. I will let you all know what type of response I get. Thanks for the suggestions and feedback. Fingers crossed.


I didnt get a response yet. I will give it another day or two.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 7, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> So I will not see availability DVC if I have a "weeks" contract? I can only get DVC using RCI points?  Is that correct? I want to be sure I am clear on that.


You can get DVC with a weeks contract. They have TPU rooms. It will 99.9% be a one bedroom and on top of the exchange fee DVC charges another 200. I remember you saying you didn’t care for Disney properties so it wouldn’t matter. If you own any properties in Orlando you wouldn’t be able to book DVC on an exchange, with the exception if you owned a Wyndham in Orlando, those can book DVC.

did you see the EOY 4 bedroom regal vista on eBay? It’s 75,500 RCI points annually. You can bank, use current and borrow points to combine.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 8, 2020)

And now there is this on eBay. Week 52 Woodstone 2BR EOY (with points every year).

WOODSTONE AT MASSANUTTEN ~ ANNUAL 2 BEDROOM ~ 110,500 TOTAL BIENNIAL RCI PTS


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 8, 2020)

CPNY said:


> You can get DVC with a weeks contract. They have TPU rooms. It will 99.9% be a one bedroom and on top of the exchange fee DVC charges another 200. I *remember you saying you didn’t care for Disney properties so it wouldn’t matter. *If you own any properties in Orlando you wouldn’t be able to book DVC on an exchange, with the exception if you owned a Wyndham in Orlando, those can book DVC.
> 
> did you see the EOY 4 bedroom regal vista on eBay? It’s 75,500 RCI points annually. You can bank, use current and borrow points to combine.



That is correct!!! We are NOT Disney fans and have no interest in staying on property. However, I am glad to know it CAN pull DVC which means it has potential to pull other GOOD resorts. I am watching that EOY Regal Vista it has 4 days left. I will need another to go along with it, because I am going to need more options than it will provide. It is a week #33 which is a good summer week.  There is another one at Woodstone that @escanoe has suggested that is also on my watchlist. It gives 110k points EOY.  But, having to borrow points from the future to accommodate a current vacation, may fall short of our needs. Another option is to buy both contracts and all the combined points will work. 

There is also a 4bedroom Woodstone 'week' #28 that I have an eye on. I also reached out to the same seller to see what happened to the Colonies contract that didn't sell. It was a 4bedroom week #31. I hope to get a response for that. I think I would prefer Colonies over Woodstone. The Colonies appeal to me more due to both 2 bedroom units have full kitchens. I know someone here said it really won't matter when it comes to trading but it sticks in my mind that a partial kitchen may come into question one day. I don't want that hanging over my head when it's time to plan.  A contract that will get me 2 weeks of vacation in a 2 bedroom for around 1k of annual MFees works. Also, the RCI extra vacations available(for a fee) will help me extend my vacation even further.  I would like to hold out for an annual points contract on a 4bedroom during a peak summer period. But they don't come around often, and they go for very high bids as I saw the other day. Truth is, I can't pay a lot upfront. Fingers crossed that the seller of the Colonies decides to relist it or allow me to make an offer. If not, maybe then I need to really consider grabbing the Woodstone week #28.

Now, keep in mind, my husband is going to have to be ok with this. He is the reason why I can't commit to paying a lot upfront to own. I can't justify the cost with him under any circumstances. He will give me final say, but he WILL NOT want to hear complaints or regrets. So I really need to be sure that my decision will satisfy our vacation needs and more.  He prefers we keep renting. But I think he will change his mind when he sees some last minute/extra vacation options available thru RCI/II membership. We can't get those benefits/discounts by 'renting'. When our daughter goes to college, we will be retired and be able to go visit her often no matter where she decides to go to college. That is what I meant by our vacation needs changing in 5 years.  He doesn't understand the points system and has no interest. If I have to get his approval, he would want the Colonies or Woodstone since he is more familiar with how 'weeks' work. If he had to choose, he would also say Colonies because both sides have full kitchens. 

Someone on here advised having an "Exit Strategy".  Mine is my 2 adult sons. If we wanted/needed to give it up, I am sure they would have no problem sharing the contract. Both of them and their family will have a week of vacation in a 2 bedroom unit. They can go to Virginia or trade their units to go somewhere else. Fingers crossed that the seller of Colonies week gets back to me or at least relists it.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 8, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> That is correct!!! We are NOT Disney fans and have no interest in staying on property. However, I am glad to know it CAN pull DVC which means it has potential to pull other GOOD resorts. I am watching that EOY Regal Vista it has 4 days left. I will need another to go along with it, because I am going to need more options than it will provide. It is a week #33 which is a good summer week.  There is another one at Woodstone that @escanoe has suggested that is also on my watchlist. It gives 110k points EOY.  But, having to borrow points from the future to accommodate a current vacation, may fall short of our needs. Another option is to buy both contracts and all the combined points will work.
> 
> There is also a 4bedroom Woodstone 'week' #28 that I have an eye on. I also reached out to the same seller to see what happened to the Colonies contract that didn't sell. It was a 4bedroom week #31. I hope to get a response for that. I think I would prefer Colonies over Woodstone. The Colonies appeal to me more due to both 2 bedroom units have full kitchens. I know someone here said it really won't matter when it comes to trading but it sticks in my mind that a partial kitchen may come into question one day. I don't want that hanging over my head when it's time to plan.  A contract that will get me 2 weeks of vacation in a 2 bedroom for around 1k of annual MFees works. Also, the RCI extra vacations available(for a fee) will help me extend my vacation even further.  I would like to hold out for an annual points contract on a 4bedroom during a peak summer period. But they don't come around often, and they go for very high bids as I saw the other day. Truth is, I can't pay a lot upfront. Fingers crossed that the seller of the Colonies decides to relist it or allow me to make an offer. If not, maybe then I need to really consider grabbing the Woodstone week #28.
> 
> ...


Good. Keep researching. You’ll be surprised what comes up. The regal vista unit maint fees are due in July so you may not see any pop up until the start of the year. I’m glad I got my 4 bedroom EOY regal vista. If it doesn’t work for me for DVC I’ll get out of it


----------



## Eric B (Jul 9, 2020)

Actually, Massanutten divides the MF due dates for all the unit types based on the week number.  First half of the year weeks are due January 1 and second half July 1.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 9, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Good. Keep researching. You’ll be surprised what comes up. The regal vista unit maint fees are due in July so you may not see any pop up until the start of the year. I’m glad I got my 4 bedroom EOY regal vista. If it doesn’t work for me for DVC I’ll get out of it



I just picked up a 4 bedroom EOY that I found in my searches. Hopefully it comes in quickly but I need to get a whole bunch of signatures because I've decided to get my kids on an RCI account. For the record, you are only allowed to add five children to an RCI account.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 9, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I just picked up a 4 bedroom EOY that I found in my searches. Hopefully it comes in quickly but I need to get a whole bunch of signatures because I've decided to get my kids on an RCI account. For the record, you are only allowed to add five children to an RCI account.


Which 4 bedroom? Regal vista?


----------



## bendadin (Jul 9, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Which 4 bedroom? Regal vista?



Yes. 4 LO EOY so 2 every year 75,500 so that works for me as I already have a GLV.


----------



## TjTraveler (Jul 9, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> That's the one, and I decided if I get it GREAT...and I can make it work.  If not, then I will keep working at it.  Fingers crossed.  I think it would be a great place to start back into ownership for very little out of pocket. As I get more educated I can expand my portfolio but this can get me back in the ring and learn all the ins and outs again.



I like your idea Tamara, any recommendations from anyone on resorts on the west coast that are good II traders?


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 9, 2020)

@Eric B and @CPNY I sent you guys a PM


----------



## Jesse6283 (Jul 9, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Thanks. I am watching that one. It looks like a good deal !!!!



I actually just won this a couple days ago before I even read this post. Went for 1730 USD on eBay ... I think overall it's really good and it came with 2020 credits, maybe if I get lucky there will be some left over 2019 as well.... It's tempting to try to wait and get the 174k contracts but realistically you don't need that much and you will also pay a premium for it. I'm a pinch scared of a big assessment of such a huge unit though as it is a whole house ...


----------



## Jesse6283 (Jul 9, 2020)

TjTraveler said:


> I like your idea Tamara, any recommendations from anyone on resorts on the west coast that are good II traders?



 Worldmark!! Get an 8k contract you can do interval last minute for 4k. Also because worldmark is such high trading power you see everything and I always get bonus certificates I ended up with 4 this year. You also get bonus time and there are tons on the west coast for cash deals


----------



## TjTraveler (Jul 9, 2020)

Jesse6283 said:


> Worldmark!! Get an 8k contract you can do interval last minute for 4k. Also because worldmark is such high trading power you see everything and I always get bonus certificates I ended up with 4 this year. You also get bonus time and there are tons on the west coast for cash deals



I thought Worldmark was RCI?


----------



## stardrive (Jul 25, 2020)

For what it's worth, we have a 2BR Casa Lockout at Massanutten (annual).  If you pay maintenance fees for the next year by August, it's 17 TP, I think.  If you have Wyndham and do the PIC thing, and bank it as a single unit by the same time frame it's worth 159k points.

Our is listed in the bargains and sales, if it's something you might be interested in.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 25, 2020)

stardrive said:


> For what it's worth, we have a 2BR Casa Lockout at Massanutten (annual).  If you pay maintenance fees for the next year by August, it's 17 TP, I think.  If you have Wyndham and do the PIC thing, and bank it as a single unit by the same time frame it's worth 159k points.
> 
> Our is listed in the bargains and sales, if it's something you might be interested in.



OP isn't a Wyndham owner, but for a 2 BR it's 154K vice 159K.


----------



## TamaraQT (Aug 10, 2020)

UPDATE: As the OP of the thread I felt compelled to return with an update of my search.  Over the past month I finally made up my mind.  I reached out to a couple of TUG members thru PM for some help and guidance. I finally decided on an annual 4 bedroom Woodstone @Massanutten. It's a 'weeks' contract that will work for my current and future vacation needs. Due to the COVID situation, there was no vacation for my family this year. But, I am hopeful for a very 'extended' vacation of at least 2 to 3 weeks next year. Maybe 4 weeks if I can swing it.  We shall see.  If not, we can always go somewhere within reasonable driving distance. As I said in my OP I intend to use this mainly for trade into Orlando and this will easily get me a minimum of 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom unit in a nice Orlando resort(s).  I appreciate all the help and advice I received on this thread and I am sure there will be some advice offered to help me make the most of my Woodstone purchase. I am still waiting to receive my "official" deeded paperwork but I am VERY excited just the same.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 10, 2020)

It's great that you found something that would work well for you. What division in Massanutten and which week did you get?


----------



## CPNY (Aug 10, 2020)

escanoe said:


> It's great that you found something that would work well for you. What division in Massanutten and which week did you get?


Woodstone in July.


----------



## perfectstorm (Sep 19, 2020)

I was wondering what everyone's thought of a Regal Vistas 4br 174 points contract with 1st usage in 2021 what that would sell for? I tried looking up sold listings on eBay and didn't see any just the 151 points contract but that came with 2020 usage and was 1700


----------



## bendadin (Sep 30, 2020)

perfectstorm said:


> I was wondering what everyone's thought of a Regal Vistas 4br 174 points contract with 1st usage in 2021 what that would sell for? I tried looking up sold listings on eBay and didn't see any just the 151 points contract but that came with 2020 usage and was 1700



I think that the last one that I saw went for a couple thousand but current points were available. I decided that I wanted to find one myself. I searched and searched. I ended up finding a 151k EOY. I paid $100 plus the $98 RCI fee.


----------



## TamaraQT (Sep 30, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I think that the last one that I saw went for a couple thousand but current points were available. I decided that I wanted to find one myself. I searched and searched. I ended up finding a 151k EOY. I paid $100 plus the $98 RCI fee.


Nice!!   I tried to find a cheap Regal Vista points deal but found Woodstone weeks instead. I hear points are better so I am sure you will be happy with your purchase. Congrats!!!!


----------



## bendadin (Oct 1, 2020)

TamaraQT said:


> Nice!!   I tried to find a cheap Regal Vista points deal but found Woodstone weeks instead. I hear points are better so I am sure you will be happy with your purchase. Congrats!!!!



I have 4 different RCI accounts. Normally I don't see my weeks account but a manager gave me my points week back in a TPU week so I had to learn that one. I learned that the fees to do anything are really expensive. I made an exchange with that gifted TPU at the Houses at Summer Bay. Now I have a few TPU left over with nothing to do with them. I much prefer my RCI points account that I have upgraded to Platinum.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 1, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I have 4 different RCI accounts. Normally I don't see my weeks account but a manager gave me my points week back in a TPU week so I had to learn that one. I learned that the fees to do anything are really expensive. I made an exchange with that gifted TPU at the Houses at Summer Bay. Now I have a few TPU left over with nothing to do with them. I much prefer my RCI points account that I have upgraded to Platinum.



FYI, if you upgraded the RCI points account to Platinum, the associated RCI weeks account is also Platinum.  Also, in general, I agree with you on the flexibility and availability of resorts in the points side - that's pretty much the whole point as RCI wants folks on that side due to the "captured" business nature of it.  There have been a few times when I've seen things show up only on the weeks side though; once was a Grand Luxxe Spa 2 BR in Nuevo Vallarta that wasn't in the Platinum priority access portion and several times the Solaz resort in Cabo.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 1, 2020)

Eric B said:


> FYI, if you upgraded the RCI points account to Platinum, the associated RCI weeks account is also Platinum.



I had the option to upgrade for $59 if available on that weeks account the same as my Wyndham portal account. Hmm. This is interesting.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 1, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I had the option to upgrade for $59 if available on that weeks account the same as my Wyndham portal account. Hmm. This is interesting.



It could be that the weeks account was associated with a different one of your points accounts or something like that.  Not sure why you would get that otherwise.  I'm assuming that the other RCI accounts you've got are corporate ones (e.g., the Wyndham-RCI one, which doesn't really use RCI points, but instead Wyndham points deposited into RCI).  I already had an RCI account when I bought Wyndham points, but understand they give you an independent RCI account to use.  I've never asked them to look up how many RCI accounts they have me owning, but it might be worth it.


----------



## escanoe (Oct 1, 2020)

Here is a pancession special. 4BR, Week 26, Woodstone at Massanutten. They pay you a $100 gift card (minus the winning bid) to take it.









						Massanutten Resort !!! 4 Bedroom! Free 2021 Usage / Transfer !! **$100 VISA **  | eBay
					

Woodstone at Massanutten. Failure to do so may result in a delayed or cancelled transfer. Week # Fixed / Float. Unit # Fixed / Float. Four Bedroom. Usage Type. First Year of Usage. Week 26 / Fixed.



					www.ebay.com
				




Note: I have no interest in the eBay posting. I do not know the seller, and they have a positive feedback score of 1.


----------



## TamaraQT (Oct 2, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Here is a pancession special. 4BR, Week 26, Woodstone at Massanutten. They pay you a $100 gift card (minus the winning bid) to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is like the one I am waiting for the transfer to complete. Mine was an annual Week 28. So far the eBay seller has kept in contact and kept me updated. The entire transaction hasn't completed yet, but so far I would use this eBay seller again.


----------

